# The Fourth Worst Drop In Dow History!



## g5000

2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]

Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash


----------



## g5000

That brief uptick was the Fed announcing they were going to inject liquidity into the money markets.


----------



## 22lcidw

My! ...how fragile this all is. A fiat currency abused by the political class for decades to get elected showing you its true colors. Can war be on the horizon? Lets give this  a little time. It may bounce back. And maybe we all learn a lesson.  Nothing is free.


----------



## Likkmee

BUY NOW !


----------



## g5000

Exactly one month ago today, the Dow reached it's all time high of 29,551.

It has fallen 28.25% since then.

We are going to need a fuck of a lot more than just hot gas emitting from Trump.


----------



## g5000

Our Dear Leader:


----------



## The Original Tree

g5000 said:


> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash


*Fear, Hatred, Intimidation, & Lies*


----------



## g5000

The Original Tree said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> *Fear, Hatred, Intimidation, & Lies*
Click to expand...

As I told you in that topic, it is bizarre how frequently you tards project Trump's failings onto others.

Trump's tactics of fear, hatred, intimidation and lies finally failed him when a real crisis came along.


----------



## The Original Tree

g5000 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> *Fear, Hatred, Intimidation, & Lies*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I told you in that topic, it is bizarre how frequently you tards project Trump's failings onto others.
> 
> Trump's tactics of fear, hatred, intimidation and lies finally failed him when a real crisis came along.
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

g5000 said:


> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash


No President has seen the Dow drop more Bigly


----------



## The Original Tree

rightwinger said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> No President has seen the Dow drop more Bigly
Click to expand...


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> *Fear, Hatred, Intimidation, & Lies*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I told you in that topic, it is bizarre how frequently you tards project Trump's failings onto others.
> 
> Trump's tactics of fear, hatred, intimidation and lies finally failed him when a real crisis came along.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


What fact have you ever posted and why do you falsely claim to be a consevative?


----------



## toobfreak

g5000 said:


> *The Fourth Worst Drop In Dow History!*


I often say the Dems haven't accomplished a thing since regaining the House in 2018.  Mueller couldn't convict, the House couldn't impeach.  Well, the Democrats have finally found something they are good at!  Crashing economies!

Let's take it all the way down to 500 and bread lines and no jobs, then turn the reigns over to BIDEN.  hehheh.


----------



## g5000

toobfreak said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Fourth Worst Drop In Dow History!*
> 
> 
> 
> I often say the Dems haven't accomplished a thing since regaining the House in 2018.  Mueller couldn't convict, the House couldn't impeach.  Well, the Democrats have finally found something they are good at!  Crashing economies!
> 
> Let's take it all the way down to 500 and bread lines and no jobs, then turn the reigns over to BIDEN.  hehheh.
Click to expand...

BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!  Nice try, tard.

You tards have been giving all credit to Trump for the economy.  Now karma is bitch slapping you once again.


----------



## westwall

rightwinger said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> No President has seen the Dow drop more Bigly
Click to expand...







Wrong.  As usual.


----------



## g5000

The Original Tree said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> No President has seen the Dow drop more Bigly
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Did someone mention spelling lessons?

















]


----------



## g5000

westwall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> No President has seen the Dow drop more Bigly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  As usual.
Click to expand...

Some people are saying Trump unplugged the New York Stock Exchange.  I don't know.  *shrug*


----------



## Natural Citizen

22lcidw said:


> My! ...how fragile this all is. A fiat currency abused by the political class for decades to get elected showing you its true colors. Can war be on the horizon? Lets give this  a little time. It may bounce back. And maybe we all learn a lesson.  Nothing is free.



Doubt it'll be a lesson learned. Their effort at discussing a solution was begging for the Fed to jab the sword deeper into their hearts in the other thread. How crazy is that? 

Until people start seriously talking about free-markets and sound money it's gonna get worse and worse. 

So let it. 

We need to get back to free-markets and sound money anyway, it's the only real path to peace and prosperity.


----------



## bodecea

g5000 said:


> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash


Nothing to see here, folks.   Fake News!!!!


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

22lcidw said:


> My! ...how fragile this all is. A fiat currency abused by the political class for decades to get elected showing you its true colors. Can war be on the horizon? Lets give this  a little time. It may bounce back. And maybe we all learn a lesson.  Nothing is free.



I don't think you understand. It has been 'let's wait and see' approach with this Orange Virus and by extension the Republicans since he got sElected over three years ago that people are sick of hearing. We will find out in November if people think this is way too much time fucking around with no results.


----------



## DOTR

Golfing Gator said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> *Fear, Hatred, Intimidation, & Lies*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I told you in that topic, it is bizarre how frequently you tards project Trump's failings onto others.
> 
> Trump's tactics of fear, hatred, intimidation and lies finally failed him when a real crisis came along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What fact have you ever posted and why do you falsely claim to be a consevative?
Click to expand...


  Who are you to judge conservatives?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

The Original Tree said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> *Fear, Hatred, Intimidation, & Lies*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I told you in that topic, it is bizarre how frequently you tards project Trump's failings onto others.
> 
> Trump's tactics of fear, hatred, intimidation and lies finally failed him when a real crisis came along.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The only people I see melting down these days is Cult45.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

DOTR said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> *Fear, Hatred, Intimidation, & Lies*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I told you in that topic, it is bizarre how frequently you tards project Trump's failings onto others.
> 
> Trump's tactics of fear, hatred, intimidation and lies finally failed him when a real crisis came along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What fact have you ever posted and why do you falsely claim to be a consevative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you to judge conservatives?
Click to expand...


This is America. We judge whoever the fuck we want.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

g5000 said:


> Some people are saying



Don't do that. Orange does that very thing. Unless you're being purposefully ironic.


----------



## westwall

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> *Fear, Hatred, Intimidation, & Lies*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I told you in that topic, it is bizarre how frequently you tards project Trump's failings onto others.
> 
> Trump's tactics of fear, hatred, intimidation and lies finally failed him when a real crisis came along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only people I see melting down these days is Cult45.
Click to expand...






WTF are you talking about clown boi.   You progressives have lost your collective minds.
The MSM is trying to freak everyone out in an effort to shitcan the economy so that trump will lose. 

It is an effort that will fail.


----------



## B. Kidd

Let it ride, even if it reaches apocalyptic levels.

Anti-American Trump-hating Dimms want Trump out, even if it takes an apocalypse.
They're unhinged, mentally ill; and this thread proves it!


----------



## g5000

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do that. Orange does that very thing. Unless you're being purposefully ironic.
Click to expand...

I am doing my Trump imitation.  Must be working since you noticed the style.  

Nobody knows how to imitate Trump more than I do. I have the best words.


----------



## g5000

B. Kidd said:


> Let it ride, even if it reaches apocalyptic levels.
> 
> Anti-American Trump-hating Dimms want Trump out, even if it takes an apocalypse.
> They're unhinged, mentally ill; and this thread proves it!


There you tards go again.  Projecting the very qualities you displayed under Obama onto others.


----------



## DBA

rightwinger said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> No President has seen the Dow drop more Bigly
Click to expand...


And this is his fault, why?


----------



## B. Kidd

g5000 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it ride, even if it reaches apocalyptic levels.
> 
> Anti-American Trump-hating Dimms want Trump out, even if it takes an apocalypse.
> They're unhinged, mentally ill; and this thread proves it!
> 
> 
> 
> There you tards go again.  Projecting the very qualities you displayed under Obama onto others.
Click to expand...




...and a pox on your particular house...


----------



## Natural Citizen

Heh heh. G5 is pissed. 

Blaming Trump is kind of juvenile, isn't it? 

G5, weren't you just practically begging for more Fed interference in your other thread? 

And then when they did intervene you practically celebrated. Then it ended up being all for nothing. 

All it did was blow the bubble up bigger.

So why don't you piss and moan about the very policy you begged for which has caused all of this in the first place rather than making it about blue helmets versus red helmets?


----------



## g5000

DBA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> No President has seen the Dow drop more Bigly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is his fault, why?
Click to expand...

See post 14.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> *Fear, Hatred, Intimidation, & Lies*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I told you in that topic, it is bizarre how frequently you tards project Trump's failings onto others.
> 
> Trump's tactics of fear, hatred, intimidation and lies finally failed him when a real crisis came along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only people I see melting down these days is Cult45.
Click to expand...

Who's melting......only ones panicking are libs.....panic isn't leadership.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

westwall said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> *Fear, Hatred, Intimidation, & Lies*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I told you in that topic, it is bizarre how frequently you tards project Trump's failings onto others.
> 
> Trump's tactics of fear, hatred, intimidation and lies finally failed him when a real crisis came along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only people I see melting down these days is Cult45.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about clown boi.   You progressives have lost your collective minds.
> The MSM is trying to freak everyone out in an effort to shitcan the economy so that trump will lose.
> 
> It is an effort that will fail.
Click to expand...


I'm talking about a *pResident that cares more about the stock markets than any issue or anyone who lives and works in this country. You hated the elitist class so much you put one right into the WH, and he's the worst type. He's the low character grifter type. He is personally being enriched by taxpayer dollars and the American taxpayers are getting no ROI after putting him in charge. You will bend over for him, smile and thank him for it.

A malignant narcissist will do whatever he can to keep up the appearance off propping up a faltering economy after a global crisis, including lying right to your face about it. He keeps saying "everything's fine", and people like you will keep telling yourself he's right. I have zero sympathy for people like you.

The people will decide if they have had enough of this 'wait and see' bullshit in November.


----------



## g5000

Natural Citizen said:


> Heh heh. G5 is pissed.


Hmmm.  Other members of the tard herd say I am celebrating.

You people are positively schizophrenic!


----------



## Natural Citizen

g5000 said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heh heh. G5 is pissed.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.  Other members of the tard herd say I am celebrating.
Click to expand...


Other members likely didn't see your meltdown in your other thread after you got hit with a nice dose of reality. lol.

In your other thread you said, and I quote...''This is a textbook financial crisis. The Fed needs to act immediately.''


Then, with a seemingly sigh of relief, you were like....''Boom!"...''Instant results from the Fed announcement:"....''The Fed announced it will ramp up its overnight funding operations to more than $500 billion.''


Well. The Fed stepped in. And you were celebrating for a few minutes.

Then you were like, oh crap, it isn't holding. Then we had the one of the biggests busts since 87.

lol.

How'd that work out? I mean, other than blowing up the bubble bigger?  Hm?


It's like this. The problem is the policies which you yourself promote, no, you practically beg for them. And now you're gonna start a new thread complaining about Trump when you're bent over by the very policy you yourself endorse? 

I'm sorry, but that's just funny.


----------



## Golfing Gator

DOTR said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> *Fear, Hatred, Intimidation, & Lies*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I told you in that topic, it is bizarre how frequently you tards project Trump's failings onto others.
> 
> Trump's tactics of fear, hatred, intimidation and lies finally failed him when a real crisis came along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What fact have you ever posted and why do you falsely claim to be a consevative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you to judge conservatives?
Click to expand...


someone to the right of you


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

B. Kidd said:


> Let it ride, even if it reaches apocalyptic levels.
> 
> Anti-American Trump-hating Dimms want Trump out, even if it takes an apocalypse.
> They're unhinged, mentally ill; and this thread proves it!



Yep, *enjoy the ride, you bought the ticket*. This is what Cult45 pissing their pants looks like.  You people are so shallow and self absorbed, it's a wonder you haven't broken every mirror in your trailers. Glass is sharp, so be careful.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

g5000 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do that. Orange does that very thing. Unless you're being purposefully ironic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am doing my Trump imitation.  Must be working since you noticed the style.
> 
> Nobody knows how to imitate Trump more than I do. I have the best words.
Click to expand...


I did notice the style, and it is a good impression. So, thanks, I hate it.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

g5000 said:


> Exactly one month ago today, the Dow reached it's all time high of 29,551.
> 
> It has fallen 28.25% since then.
> 
> We are going to need a fuck of a lot more than just hot gas emitting from Trump.



What is your suggestion?  I don't see payroll tax cuts and lower interest rates from the Fed doing much if people are afraid to go out and do anything.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Manonthestreet said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> *Fear, Hatred, Intimidation, & Lies*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I told you in that topic, it is bizarre how frequently you tards project Trump's failings onto others.
> 
> Trump's tactics of fear, hatred, intimidation and lies finally failed him when a real crisis came along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only people I see melting down these days is Cult45.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's melting......only ones panicking are libs.....panic isn't leadership.
Click to expand...


Am I supposed to know what you mean? Do I need to hire a Cult45 translation service to decipher your nonsense to regular folk? You are obviously triggered by my comment, correct? At least so much so you decided to rage against it, right? So *it would seem to be you melting down*, precious. Amirite?


----------



## B. Kidd

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it ride, even if it reaches apocalyptic levels.
> 
> Anti-American Trump-hating Dimms want Trump out, even if it takes an apocalypse.
> They're unhinged, mentally ill; and this thread proves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, *enjoy the ride, you bought the ticket*. This is what Cult45 pissing their pants looks like.  You people are so shallow and self absorbed, it's a wonder you haven't broken every mirror in your trailers. Glass is sharp, so be careful.
Click to expand...


I'm more careful then you'll ever be.
While you were worried about asteroids, I knew a pandemic was a significant threat.
I'm more prepared than you'll ever be; and besides, I'm lucky.
Too bad for you....


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

DBA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> No President has seen the Dow drop more Bigly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is his fault, why?
Click to expand...


*Because he's a fucking idiot!* I'm right, aren't I? What do I win?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

rightwinger said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> No President has seen the Dow drop more Bigly
Click to expand...


I think George W Bush might disagree.


----------



## g5000

Trump and the Hive Mind just hate it when you can't scream away reality with "FAKE NEWS!"  It so pisses them off.  Fox News and Breitbart and all their usual piss outlets have left them hanging and they can only foam at the mouth.


Fourth biggest drop in history.


.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

g5000 said:


> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash



We need more and bigger government


----------



## BrokeLoser

g5000 said:


> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash





g5000 said:


> That brief uptick was the Fed announcing they were going to inject liquidity into the money markets.





rightwinger said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> No President has seen the Dow drop more Bigly
Click to expand...




Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> My! ...how fragile this all is. A fiat currency abused by the political class for decades to get elected showing you its true colors. Can war be on the horizon? Lets give this  a little time. It may bounce back. And maybe we all learn a lesson.  Nothing is free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you understand. It has been 'let's wait and see' approach with this Orange Virus and by extension the Republicans since he got sElected over three years ago that people are sick of hearing. We will find out in November if people think this is way too much time fucking around with no results.
Click to expand...


This is great news for you lowlife degenerates...imagine how much wealth all those evil rich old white dudes you hate have lost. 
I'm surprised the filth isn't celebrating and praising Trump.


----------



## B. Kidd

g5000 said:


> Trump and the Hive Mind just hate it when you can't scream away reality with "FAKE NEWS!"  It so pisses them off.  Fox News and Breitbart and all their usual piss outlets have left them hanging and they can only foam at the mouth.
> 
> 
> Fourth biggest drop in history.
> 
> Praytell.
> Explain to us what a pandemic immune economy looks like.
> 
> You can't.
> Only because *NONE EXISTS!!!*
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

B. Kidd said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it ride, even if it reaches apocalyptic levels.
> 
> Anti-American Trump-hating Dimms want Trump out, even if it takes an apocalypse.
> They're unhinged, mentally ill; and this thread proves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, *enjoy the ride, you bought the ticket*. This is what Cult45 pissing their pants looks like.  You people are so shallow and self absorbed, it's a wonder you haven't broken every mirror in your trailers. Glass is sharp, so be careful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm more careful then you'll ever be.
> While you were worried about asteroids, I knew a pandemic was a significant threat.
> I'm more prepared than you'll ever be; and besides, I'm lucky.
> Too bad for you....
Click to expand...


I _*never*_ know what the fuck your stupid partisan ass is talking about.  *Best of luck*, then.


----------



## g5000




----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

g5000 said:


> Trump and the Hive Mind just hate it when you can't scream away reality with "FAKE NEWS!"  It so pisses them off.  Fox News and Breitbart and all their usual piss outlets have left them hanging and they can only foam at the mouth.
> 
> 
> Fourth biggest drop in history.
> 
> 
> .



Yeah, well, *fuck 'em.*


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

BrokeLoser said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brief uptick was the Fed announcing they were going to inject liquidity into the money markets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No President has seen the Dow drop more Bigly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> My! ...how fragile this all is. A fiat currency abused by the political class for decades to get elected showing you its true colors. Can war be on the horizon? Lets give this  a little time. It may bounce back. And maybe we all learn a lesson.  Nothing is free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you understand. It has been 'let's wait and see' approach with this Orange Virus and by extension the Republicans since he got sElected over three years ago that people are sick of hearing. We will find out in November if people think this is way too much time fucking around with no results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is great news for you lowlife degenerates...imagine how much wealth all those evil rich old white dudes you hate have lost.
> I'm surprised the filth isn't celebrating and praising Trump.
Click to expand...


Go to bed, dad, you're drunk again.


----------



## DOTR

Golfing Gator said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fear, Hatred, Intimidation, & Lies*
> 
> 
> 
> As I told you in that topic, it is bizarre how frequently you tards project Trump's failings onto others.
> 
> Trump's tactics of fear, hatred, intimidation and lies finally failed him when a real crisis came along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What fact have you ever posted and why do you falsely claim to be a consevative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you to judge conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> someone to the right of you
Click to expand...


   You aren’t to the right of anybody except perhaps Castro.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> What is your suggestion?  I don't see payroll tax cuts and lower interest rates from the Fed doing much if people are afraid to go out and do anything.



G5's suggestion, by his own keystrokes, is to accelerate the very same inflationary policies which cause the bubbles.


----------



## g5000

Dow goes from 29,551 on February 12 to 21,200 today, for an all-time Record.  Jumped 8300 points in last 4 weeks, Record fastest 8300 point move in history.  This is all about the Make America Broke Again agenda!  Eleven point five trillion dollars in value destroyed!


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

DOTR said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I told you in that topic, it is bizarre how frequently you tards project Trump's failings onto others.
> 
> Trump's tactics of fear, hatred, intimidation and lies finally failed him when a real crisis came along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What fact have you ever posted and why do you falsely claim to be a consevative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you to judge conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> someone to the right of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren’t to the right of anybody except perhaps Castro.
Click to expand...


Quiet, libtard.


----------



## Golfing Gator

DOTR said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I told you in that topic, it is bizarre how frequently you tards project Trump's failings onto others.
> 
> Trump's tactics of fear, hatred, intimidation and lies finally failed him when a real crisis came along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What fact have you ever posted and why do you falsely claim to be a consevative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you to judge conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> someone to the right of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren’t to the right of anybody except perhaps Castro.
Click to expand...


I am to the right of your Trump worshiping ass.


----------



## g5000

Natural Citizen said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your suggestion?  I don't see payroll tax cuts and lower interest rates from the Fed doing much if people are afraid to go out and do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G5's suggestion, by his own keystrokes, is to accelerate the very same inflationary policies which cause the bubbles.
Click to expand...

My suggestion was for the Fed to provide liquidity to the bond markets today since they were freezing up, dumbass.

With your keystrokes, your suggestion is to let the entire economic system melt down.


----------



## DOTR

g5000 said:


> Dow goes from 29,551 on February 12 to 21,200 today, for an all-time Record.  Jumped 8300 points in last 4 weeks, Record fastest 8300 point move in history.  This is all about the Make America Broke Again agenda!  Eleven point five trillion dollars in value destroyed!



  This is why you people don’t deserve any consideration.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

g5000 said:


> Dow goes from 29,551 on February 12 to 21,200 today, for an all-time Record.  Jumped 8300 points in last 4 weeks, Record fastest 8300 point move in history.  This is all about the Make America Broke Again agenda!  Eleven point five trillion dollars in value destroyed!



So again, what is your solution?  We are experiencing a highly unusual worldwide event and you seem to be shocked that the markets are responding this way.  It's not just the DOW.  It's all of them worldwide.


----------



## B. Kidd

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it ride, even if it reaches apocalyptic levels.
> 
> Anti-American Trump-hating Dimms want Trump out, even if it takes an apocalypse.
> They're unhinged, mentally ill; and this thread proves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, *enjoy the ride, you bought the ticket*. This is what Cult45 pissing their pants looks like.  You people are so shallow and self absorbed, it's a wonder you haven't broken every mirror in your trailers. Glass is sharp, so be careful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm more careful then you'll ever be.
> While you were worried about asteroids, I knew a pandemic was a significant threat.
> I'm more prepared than you'll ever be; and besides, I'm lucky.
> Too bad for you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I _*never*_ know what the fuck your stupid partisan ass is talking about.  *Best of luck*, then.
Click to expand...


That's why you remain a constant ignorant troll


----------



## DOTR

Golfing Gator said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What fact have you ever posted and why do you falsely claim to be a consevative?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you to judge conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> someone to the right of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren’t to the right of anybody except perhaps Castro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am to the right of your Trump worshiping ass.
Click to expand...


  No you aren’t.  You are an UnAmerican leftist.


----------



## g5000

*The US stock market has now wiped out the entire $11.5 trillion of value it gained since Trump's 2016 election victory*


----------



## DOTR

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow goes from 29,551 on February 12 to 21,200 today, for an all-time Record.  Jumped 8300 points in last 4 weeks, Record fastest 8300 point move in history.  This is all about the Make America Broke Again agenda!  Eleven point five trillion dollars in value destroyed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So again, what is your solution?  We are experiencing a highly unusual worldwide event and you seem to be shocked that the markets are responding this way.  It's not just the DOW.  It's all of them worldwide.
Click to expand...


    Trump is responsible for the Shanghai stock exchange collapse. 

   These people are a waste of oxygen.


----------



## Golfing Gator

DOTR said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> What fact have you ever posted and why do you falsely claim to be a consevative?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you to judge conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> someone to the right of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren’t to the right of anybody except perhaps Castro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am to the right of your Trump worshiping ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you aren’t.  You are an UnAmerican leftist.
Click to expand...


and yet you are still to the left of me...weird.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

g5000 said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your suggestion?  I don't see payroll tax cuts and lower interest rates from the Fed doing much if people are afraid to go out and do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G5's suggestion, by his own keystrokes, is to accelerate the very same inflationary policies which cause the bubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My suggestion was for the Fed to provide liquidity to the bond markets today since they were freezing up, dumbass.
> 
> With your keystrokes, your suggestion is to let the entire economic system melt down.
Click to expand...


I'll admit, I'm no economist. Could you please dumb this explanation down for the class?


----------



## Natural Citizen

g5000 said:


> My suggestion was for the Fed to provide liquidity to the bond markets today since they were freezing up, dumbass.
> 
> With your keystrokes, your suggestion is to let the entire economic system melt down.



Except it's actually your way that is causing the economic meltdown.

My way is a free-market, sound money policy. My way is the solution to the harm your way is causing.

I'm just telling you how your way is going to end. And here we are. We're witnessing it in broad daylight.

So don't try to flip the script. That won't work. Not when you're debating me anyway, I'm probably gonna be a dick about it. Heh heh.

Did you really think nobody was gonna say I told you so? That's your real problem here, isn't it? lol. The truth stings, don't it?

Like I told you in your other thread before you started this one to whine about Trump. You chose to lay in that bed. So sleep in it.


----------



## g5000

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow goes from 29,551 on February 12 to 21,200 today, for an all-time Record.  Jumped 8300 points in last 4 weeks, Record fastest 8300 point move in history.  This is all about the Make America Broke Again agenda!  Eleven point five trillion dollars in value destroyed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So again, what is your solution?  We are experiencing a highly unusual worldwide event and you seem to be shocked that the markets are responding this way.  It's not just the DOW.  It's all of them worldwide.
Click to expand...

That's funny.  All those times Trump and the Hive Mind were giving Trump credit for the stock market climbing, I did not ever hear a single one of them point out all the worldwide markets were rising.

Not once.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

B. Kidd said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let it ride, even if it reaches apocalyptic levels.
> 
> Anti-American Trump-hating Dimms want Trump out, even if it takes an apocalypse.
> They're unhinged, mentally ill; and this thread proves it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, *enjoy the ride, you bought the ticket*. This is what Cult45 pissing their pants looks like.  You people are so shallow and self absorbed, it's a wonder you haven't broken every mirror in your trailers. Glass is sharp, so be careful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm more careful then you'll ever be.
> While you were worried about asteroids, I knew a pandemic was a significant threat.
> I'm more prepared than you'll ever be; and besides, I'm lucky.
> Too bad for you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I _*never*_ know what the fuck your stupid partisan ass is talking about.  *Best of luck*, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why you remain a constant ignorant troll
Click to expand...


Because you're too incompetent to explain your own thoughts?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

g5000 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow goes from 29,551 on February 12 to 21,200 today, for an all-time Record.  Jumped 8300 points in last 4 weeks, Record fastest 8300 point move in history.  This is all about the Make America Broke Again agenda!  Eleven point five trillion dollars in value destroyed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So again, what is your solution?  We are experiencing a highly unusual worldwide event and you seem to be shocked that the markets are responding this way.  It's not just the DOW.  It's all of them worldwide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  All those times Trump and the Hive Mind were giving Trump credit for the stock market climbing, I did not ever hear a single one of them point out all the worldwide markets were rising.
> 
> Not once.
Click to expand...


Which doesn't answer my question, does it?


----------



## BluesLegend

g5000 said:


> *The US stock market has now wiped out the entire $11.5 trillion of value it gained since Trump's 2016 election victory*



Are Dem's and the fake news celebrating?


----------



## DOTR

Golfing Gator said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you to judge conservatives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone to the right of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren’t to the right of anybody except perhaps Castro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am to the right of your Trump worshiping ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you aren’t.  You are an UnAmerican leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and yet you are still to the left of me...weird.
Click to expand...


   Tell us again how communist China will out compete us.


----------



## B. Kidd

g5000 said:


> *The US stock market has now wiped out the entire $11.5 trillion of value it gained since Trump's 2016 election victory*



Fake news. That cannot be as 7.3 trillion has gone to money heaven globally!
No wonder you're an economic fuck-up!
You use bad numbers.....


----------



## BluesLegend

g5000 said:


> *The US stock market has now wiped out the entire $11.5 trillion of value it gained since Trump's 2016 election victory*



You mean the $11.5 trillion of value it gained due to Obama. Dem's and Obama claim credit for this every other week.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

BluesLegend said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The US stock market has now wiped out the entire $11.5 trillion of value it gained since Trump's 2016 election victory*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Dem's and the fake news celebrating?
Click to expand...


Dunno. What do *you* think about it, winger? Any more labels to throw around, or do you actually have something to say here?


----------



## g5000

The coronavirus has been on the radar since last November, and at this late date Trump has STILL not gotten test kits where they need to be.

The dumb fuck turned down the WHO's test kits and decided to go it alone.  And then they fucked up the reagent in the US test kits.

To this day, we have NO idea how many people are actually infected or how fast it is moving.

So when the dumb fucks on this forum brag about how low our numbers are, they are being willfully stupid and blind.  Their solution would be to do zero tests so our numbers would be zero.

One solution we need is to get those fucking test kits EVERYWHERE so we can know the ACTUAL full scope of the problem.  And we need more than words about unspecific plans, which is Trump's lifelong trademarked BULLSHIT.


----------



## DOTR

BluesLegend said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The US stock market has now wiped out the entire $11.5 trillion of value it gained since Trump's 2016 election victory*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Dem's and the fake news celebrating?
Click to expand...


I’m sure they are happy but it’s a little premature. The market is still up tremendously from the low of the Obama years. 
   Anything damaging to the us is good for Democrats.


----------



## DOTR

Golfing Gator said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you to judge conservatives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone to the right of you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren’t to the right of anybody except perhaps Castro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am to the right of your Trump worshiping ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you aren’t.  You are an UnAmerican leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and yet you are still to the left of me...weird.
Click to expand...


 Basically you are a communist.


----------



## BluesLegend

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The US stock market has now wiped out the entire $11.5 trillion of value it gained since Trump's 2016 election victory*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Dem's and the fake news celebrating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno. What do *you* think about it, winger? Any more labels to throw around, or do you actually have something to say here?
Click to expand...


I not only said it, it struck a nerve.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My suggestion was for the Fed to provide liquidity to the bond markets today since they were freezing up, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please dumb this explanation down for the class?
Click to expand...


Yes, G5, please do. Heh heh.

This oughtta be a hoot.


----------



## BluesLegend

DOTR said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The US stock market has now wiped out the entire $11.5 trillion of value it gained since Trump's 2016 election victory*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Dem's and the fake news celebrating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m sure they are happy but it’s a little premature. The market is still up tremendously from the low of the Obama years.
> Anything damaging to the us is good for Democrats.
Click to expand...


When Trump wins in 2020 in spite of this the left are going to lose their damn minds.


----------



## g5000

BluesLegend said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The US stock market has now wiped out the entire $11.5 trillion of value it gained since Trump's 2016 election victory*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Dem's and the fake news celebrating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno. What do *you* think about it, winger? Any more labels to throw around, or do you actually have something to say here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I not only said it, it struck a nerve.
Click to expand...

Aaaaaaand you have nothing to actually say.


----------



## B. Kidd

BluesLegend said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The US stock market has now wiped out the entire $11.5 trillion of value it gained since Trump's 2016 election victory*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Dem's and the fake news celebrating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m sure they are happy but it’s a little premature. The market is still up tremendously from the low of the Obama years.
> Anything damaging to the us is good for Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Trump wins in 2020 in spite of this the left are going to lose their damn minds.
Click to expand...


10-4 this.
What are the Dimms gonna do when they realize that they couldn't beat Trump with an apocalypse?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

g5000 said:


> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash



   You have posted several topics cheering on the Coronavirus.
Are you mentally ill?


----------



## g5000

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your suggestion?  I don't see payroll tax cuts and lower interest rates from the Fed doing much if people are afraid to go out and do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G5's suggestion, by his own keystrokes, is to accelerate the very same inflationary policies which cause the bubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My suggestion was for the Fed to provide liquidity to the bond markets today since they were freezing up, dumbass.
> 
> With your keystrokes, your suggestion is to let the entire economic system melt down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll admit, I'm no economist. Could you please dumb this explanation down for the class?
Click to expand...

I started another topic about this this morning.  The bond markets were freezing up because the spread between asks and buys was widening.  It's a classic liquidity crisis and the obvious and simple solution is for the Fed to step in and provide liquidity by buying bonds.

About two and a half hours after I started that topic, the Fed did exactly that, and the Dow rebounded in a dramatic spike.  However, all the other bad economic news pulled it back down.

Natural Citizen's solution to our problems is to just let our whole economic system crash.  Because he hates the Federal Reserve just that much, and doesn't give a flying fuck about the millions of people who would die and the tens of millions who would lose their jobs and homes.

If you want more details, go here: Liquidity Crisis: The Bond Market Has Frozen


----------



## BluesLegend

B. Kidd said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The US stock market has now wiped out the entire $11.5 trillion of value it gained since Trump's 2016 election victory*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Dem's and the fake news celebrating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m sure they are happy but it’s a little premature. The market is still up tremendously from the low of the Obama years.
> Anything damaging to the us is good for Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Trump wins in 2020 in spite of this the left are going to lose their damn minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 10-4 this.
> What are the Dimms gonna do when they realize that they couldn't beat Trump with an apocalypse?
Click to expand...


It won't be long before Dimms claim Trump colluded with China to create the coronavirus to interfere in the 2020 elections.


----------



## g5000

The herd is spooked.

Whenever Trump opens his fat mouth, the market gets spooked even more because the dumb shit goes off script or attacks the Democrats or minimizes the seriousness of the problem. He makes it all about himself.  History will show what a boob he is with a simple photo of Trump at the CDC wearing a fucking political campaign hat. 

The fuckwit implied to everyone he is a super-genius.

And by these actions, he indicates he has no comprehension of what is going on and that there is a dumbass self-aggrandizing idiot at the helm.


----------



## B. Kidd

BluesLegend said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The US stock market has now wiped out the entire $11.5 trillion of value it gained since Trump's 2016 election victory*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Dem's and the fake news celebrating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m sure they are happy but it’s a little premature. The market is still up tremendously from the low of the Obama years.
> Anything damaging to the us is good for Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Trump wins in 2020 in spite of this the left are going to lose their damn minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 10-4 this.
> What are the Dimms gonna do when they realize that they couldn't beat Trump with an apocalypse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It won't be long before Dimms claim Trump colluded with China to create the coronavirus to interfere in the 2020 elections.
Click to expand...



Don't give these fucktards any crazy ideas, cause they'll try to use it!


----------



## B. Kidd

g5000 said:


> The herd is spooked.  Whenever Trump opens his fat mouth, the Dow gets spooked even more because the dumb shit goes off script or attacks the Democrats or minimizes the seriousness of the problem. He makes it all about himself.  History will show what a boob he is by throwing up Trump at the CDC wearing a fucking political campaign hat.
> 
> And by these actions, he indicates he has no comprehension of what is going on and that there is no one at the helm.



You got a fevah?


----------



## BluesLegend

B. Kidd said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Dem's and the fake news celebrating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure they are happy but it’s a little premature. The market is still up tremendously from the low of the Obama years.
> Anything damaging to the us is good for Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Trump wins in 2020 in spite of this the left are going to lose their damn minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 10-4 this.
> What are the Dimms gonna do when they realize that they couldn't beat Trump with an apocalypse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It won't be long before Dimms claim Trump colluded with China to create the coronavirus to interfere in the 2020 elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give these fucktards any crazy ideas, cause they'll try to use it!
Click to expand...


I'm telling you, the Dems excuses for losing in 2020 will be off the charts bat shit crazy.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

g5000 said:


> The coronavirus has been on the radar since last November, and at this late date Trump has STILL not gotten test kits where they need to be.



Correct. It's *frustrating as hell.*



g5000 said:


> The dumb fuck turned down the WHO's test kits and decided to go it alone. And then they fucked up the reagent in the US test kits.



Correct. And *did you see Vice *pResident Jesus's response to this*? Deflection. An incompetent goober response to a global pandemic. Of course, Cult45 idiots will defend this ignorance with more of their ignorance. Again, *frustrating as hell.*



g5000 said:


> To this day, we have NO idea how many people are actually infected or how fast it is moving.



I know you know *this is the fault of our current anti-science leadership*. *Frustrating as hell.*



g5000 said:


> On solution we need is to get those fucking test kits EVERYWHERE.



That would be ideal, I agree. I can only go on personal experience right now. You likely don't know that currently, a doctor in a rural area needs to fill out a 3-page federal document to receive these tests. For _each_ patient. Hours, days and possibly weeks will go by before they receive them, because only urban areas are a priority at the moment. This bungling, too little, too late response will likely infect more in the interim. First-world pandemic response _my ass_. The US is so behind the eight ball on this shit it's embarrassing. I know whom _I_ blame for it.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

g5000 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The US stock market has now wiped out the entire $11.5 trillion of value it gained since Trump's 2016 election victory*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Dem's and the fake news celebrating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno. What do *you* think about it, winger? Any more labels to throw around, or do you actually have something to say here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I not only said it, it struck a nerve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aaaaaaand you have nothing to actually say.
Click to expand...


Never does.


----------



## ABikerSailor

When Trump took over on 20 Jan 2017, the stock market closed at 21,200.

Today, the stock market closed at 21,200.

Anyone else tired of all this winning?  If the market tanks again tomorrow (and it probably will), he will have a lower market than what Obama left him with.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

BluesLegend said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The US stock market has now wiped out the entire $11.5 trillion of value it gained since Trump's 2016 election victory*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Dem's and the fake news celebrating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m sure they are happy but it’s a little premature. The market is still up tremendously from the low of the Obama years.
> Anything damaging to the us is good for Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Trump wins in 2020 in spite of this the left are going to lose their damn minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 10-4 this.
> What are the Dimms gonna do when they realize that they couldn't beat Trump with an apocalypse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It won't be long before Dimms claim Trump colluded with China to create the coronavirus to interfere in the 2020 elections.
Click to expand...


Vaping. It's all the agenda of the vaping industry. When they were regulated by the ebil lib government, they decided to cause the corona virus to kill off all of us patriots. I heard it on Alix Jonz and whatever he says is da truf. MAGA!

^^^ The above is just as legitimate as the horseshit you spew here on the daily.


----------



## Golfing Gator

DOTR said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> someone to the right of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t to the right of anybody except perhaps Castro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am to the right of your Trump worshiping ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you aren’t.  You are an UnAmerican leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and yet you are still to the left of me...weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basically you are a communist.
Click to expand...


And you are the one that worships the big government, tariff loving dude in the White House...weird.


----------



## Natural Citizen

g5000 said:


> My suggestion was for the Fed to provide liquidity to the bond markets today since they were freezing up, dumbass.



Which they did.

How'd that work out?

All it accomplished was to blow up the bubble bigger. That's just brilliant.

I thought you cared about people's savings. Your way just got their savings and purchasing power robbed a little more.


----------



## BluesLegend

President Trump has called for "decisive economic response to deliver real relief to American workers, families, and small businesses to protect the economy."


----------



## ABikerSailor

BluesLegend said:


> President Trump has called for "decisive economic response to deliver real relief to American workers, families, and small businesses to protect the economy."



Yeah, he said he wanted to make sure the workers who got sick continued to receive a check.

Wait a minute.......................Trump is now for socialism?


----------



## g5000

Natural Citizen said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My suggestion was for the Fed to provide liquidity to the bond markets today since they were freezing up, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which they did.
> 
> How'd that work out?
> 
> All it accomplished was to blow up the bubble bigger. That's just brilliant.
Click to expand...

We don't know if the Fed's injection of liquidity has worked yet, dumbass.  We have to wait and see if the spreads narrow after the Fed begins.


----------



## BluesLegend

ABikerSailor said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has called for "decisive economic response to deliver real relief to American workers, families, and small businesses to protect the economy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he said he wanted to make sure the workers who got sick continued to receive a check.
> 
> Wait a minute.......................Trump is now for socialism?
Click to expand...


Maybe I'm pulling your leg. Be careful this could be a trap.


----------



## Lakhota

I expect tomorrow will also be nasty.


----------



## Natural Citizen

g5000 said:


> We don't know if the Fed's injection of liquidity has worked yet, dumbass.  We have to wait and see if the spreads narrow after the Fed begins.



Heh heh. Okay. Sure, why not.

Well, we're gonna need to know the dollar's unit of value for comparison sake. So, uh....what is it? Surely, you've thought this through. Right?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

g5000 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your suggestion?  I don't see payroll tax cuts and lower interest rates from the Fed doing much if people are afraid to go out and do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G5's suggestion, by his own keystrokes, is to accelerate the very same inflationary policies which cause the bubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My suggestion was for the Fed to provide liquidity to the bond markets today since they were freezing up, dumbass.
> 
> With your keystrokes, your suggestion is to let the entire economic system melt down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll admit, I'm no economist. Could you please dumb this explanation down for the class?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started another topic about this this morning.  The bond markets were freezing up because the spread between asks and buys was widening.  It's a classic liquidity crisis and the obvious and simple solution is for the Fed to step in and provide liquidity by buying bonds.
> 
> About two and a half hours after I started that topic, the Fed did exactly that, and the Dow rebounded in a dramatic spike.  However, all the other bad economic news pulled it back down.
> 
> Natural Citizen's solution to our problems is to just let our whole economic system crash.  Because he hates the Federal Reserve just that much, and doesn't give a flying fuck about the millions of people who would die and the tens of millions who would lose their jobs and homes.
> 
> If you want more details, go here: Liquidity Crisis: The Bond Market Has Frozen
Click to expand...


Appreciate the response. I'm no financial analyst and am always confused about the ways you guys navigate the markets. It never seems clear unless you're working in the industry. I guess this is done by design, I don't know. I read a comment where a guy was purchasing 'puts'. Is that the same as an 'ask'? He said his investment garnered a 735% increase over the last week, and it just sounded like fantasy to me. What the hell do these types of investments even mean? Is that where you bet _against_ markets rising? How is that even possible? Can you actually make money doing this? Please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## B. Kidd

ABikerSailor said:


> When Trump took over on 20 Jan 2017, the stock market closed at 21,200.
> 
> Today, the stock market closed at 21,200.
> 
> Anyone else tired of all this winning?  If the market tanks again tomorrow (and it probably will), he will have a lower market than what Obama left him with.



It took a panicky Pandemic, salivating anti-Trump retard.
What does this indicate about you and your ilk? Your hate for Trump supersedes any and all logic!!


----------



## ABikerSailor

Lakhota said:


> I expect tomorrow will also be nasty.



If the market drops any more, it will be WORSE than what Obama handed to him when he was sworn in.


----------



## Lakhota

ABikerSailor said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect tomorrow will also be nasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the market drops any more, it will be WORSE than what Obama handed to him when he was sworn in.
Click to expand...


I assume you mean LOWER.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Lakhota said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect tomorrow will also be nasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the market drops any more, it will be WORSE than what Obama handed to him when he was sworn in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I assume you mean LOWER.
Click to expand...


Okay, then, lower.


----------



## rightwinger

BluesLegend said:


> President Trump has called for "decisive economic response to deliver real relief to American workers, families, and small businesses to protect the economy."


Why doesn’t he raise minimum wage?


----------



## Norman

The stocks were overpriced. Now that they are on sale I may even buy.

The market will be back up as usual. In this case probably sooner rather than later. It is starting to look like the time to buy...


----------



## rightwinger

ABikerSailor said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect tomorrow will also be nasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the market drops any more, it will be WORSE than what Obama handed to him when he was sworn in.
Click to expand...

Bush finished with a lower stock market than he started with


----------



## ABikerSailor

rightwinger said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect tomorrow will also be nasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the market drops any more, it will be WORSE than what Obama handed to him when he was sworn in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush finished with a lower stock market than he started with
Click to expand...


Yeah, but it took him 2 terms to screw it up.  Trump has managed to do it in less than 1.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

BluesLegend said:


> President Trump has called for "decisive economic response to deliver real relief to American workers, families, and small businesses to protect the economy."



That means absolutely shit to most Americans right now. Explain exactly how this 'relief' works, otherwise stick your uneducated talking points straight up your dark side, you simpleton, partisan jackoff.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

BluesLegend said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has called for "decisive economic response to deliver real relief to American workers, families, and small businesses to protect the economy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he said he wanted to make sure the workers who got sick continued to receive a check.
> 
> Wait a minute.......................Trump is now for socialism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm pulling your leg. Be careful this could be a trap.
Click to expand...


Quit being a troll, asshole. This is a time to actually be concerned for our country. If you want to circle jerk to the misery of others, there's always twitter.


----------



## g5000

Norman said:


> The stocks were overpriced. Now that they are on sale I may even buy.
> 
> The market will be back up as usual. In this case probably sooner rather than later. It is starting to look like the time to buy...


For the past couple weeks, every single day there is someone saying they are going to buy.  I suspect they are full of shit and wouldn't have a clue how to buy stocks.


March 2: "Buy now!"


March 3: Dow falls nearly 800


"Okay...now!"



March 5: Dow tumbles nearly 1,000 points again


"Okay...now!"



March 6: Dow falls 250 points


"All right...now!"



March 9: Dow plunges over 2,000 points


"Okay...this is it!  Do it now!"




March 11:  Dow drops 1,400 points, ending in bear market


"Nowwwwwww..."




March 12: Dow's 10% loss most since 1987 market crash

"Now! Now! Now!"


----------



## Lakhota

DOW futures are in the red - again.

Pre-Markets


----------



## DOTR

BluesLegend said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The US stock market has now wiped out the entire $11.5 trillion of value it gained since Trump's 2016 election victory*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Dem's and the fake news celebrating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m sure they are happy but it’s a little premature. The market is still up tremendously from the low of the Obama years.
> Anything damaging to the us is good for Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Trump wins in 2020 in spite of this the left are going to lose their damn minds.
Click to expand...


g5000 is getting ahead of himself in his desire for America to suffer that’s all. By now he has even convinced himself Americans deserve it for rejecting socialism. 
   But it for now it’s a combination lie, wishful thinking and CNN Hypnosis.


----------



## DOTR

Lakhota said:


> DOW futures are in the red - again.
> 
> Pre-Markets


 
  Why do people who don’t own stocks care?


----------



## DOTR

B. Kidd said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The US stock market has now wiped out the entire $11.5 trillion of value it gained since Trump's 2016 election victory*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Dem's and the fake news celebrating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m sure they are happy but it’s a little premature. The market is still up tremendously from the low of the Obama years.
> Anything damaging to the us is good for Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Trump wins in 2020 in spite of this the left are going to lose their damn minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 10-4 this.
> What are the Dimms gonna do when they realize that they couldn't beat Trump with an apocalypse?
Click to expand...


  They will pretend they never even tried...while sniffing and snuggling around like snakes for the next apocalypse to bring down America.

   They really aren’t smart enough to learn from mistakes. The next one they got him...they really do this time!


----------



## miketx

g5000 said:


> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash


And it's all thanks to traitor scum like you!


----------



## DOTR

g5000 said:


> The herd is spooked.
> 
> Whenever Trump opens his fat mouth, the market gets spooked even more because the dumb shit goes off script or attacks the Democrats or minimizes the seriousness of the problem. He makes it all about himself.  History will show what a boob he is with a simple photo of Trump at the CDC wearing a fucking political campaign hat.
> 
> The fuckwit implied to everyone he is a super-genius.
> 
> And by these actions, he indicates he has no comprehension of what is going on and that there is a dumbass self-aggrandizing idiot at the helm.



  Weren’t you making the same claim before you got your ass kicked in 2016? And just before impeachment..


----------



## DOTR

Golfing Gator said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t to the right of anybody except perhaps Castro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am to the right of your Trump worshiping ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you aren’t.  You are an UnAmerican leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and yet you are still to the left of me...weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basically you are a communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are the one that worships the big government, tariff loving dude in the White House...weird.
Click to expand...


  Tariffs go back to Thomas Jefferson. Weird? Or American? You people are as unfamiliar to our founders as any other species of Marxist.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fear, Hatred, Intimidation, & Lies*
> 
> 
> 
> As I told you in that topic, it is bizarre how frequently you tards project Trump's failings onto others.
> 
> Trump's tactics of fear, hatred, intimidation and lies finally failed him when a real crisis came along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only people I see melting down these days is Cult45.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's melting......only ones panicking are libs.....panic isn't leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I supposed to know what you mean? Do I need to hire a Cult45 translation service to decipher your nonsense to regular folk? You are obviously triggered by my comment, correct? At least so much so you decided to rage against it, right? So *it would seem to be you melting down*, precious. Amirite?
Click to expand...

Funny,,,so by your logic you are melting down and raging by replying to my post...….ooooops


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

DOTR said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The US stock market has now wiped out the entire $11.5 trillion of value it gained since Trump's 2016 election victory*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Dem's and the fake news celebrating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m sure they are happy but it’s a little premature. The market is still up tremendously from the low of the Obama years.
> Anything damaging to the us is good for Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When Trump wins in 2020 in spite of this the left are going to lose their damn minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> g5000 is getting ahead of himself in his desire for America to suffer that’s all. By now he has even convinced himself Americans deserve it for rejecting socialism.
> But it for now it’s a combination lie, wishful thinking and CNN Hypnosis.
Click to expand...


That is the stupidest thing I've heard in quite some time. Kudos.


----------



## The Original Tree

H
a
t
e
r

T
r
o
l
l





g5000 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> No President has seen the Dow drop more Bigly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did someone mention spelling lessons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
Click to expand...


----------



## DOTR

ABikerSailor said:


> When Trump took over on 20 Jan 2017, the stock market closed at 21,200.
> 
> Today, the stock market closed at 21,200.
> 
> Anyone else tired of all this winning?  If the market tanks again tomorrow (and it probably will), he will have a lower market than what Obama left him with.



  Ahhh what’s a little hopeful lie?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Manonthestreet said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I told you in that topic, it is bizarre how frequently you tards project Trump's failings onto others.
> 
> Trump's tactics of fear, hatred, intimidation and lies finally failed him when a real crisis came along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only people I see melting down these days is Cult45.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's melting......only ones panicking are libs.....panic isn't leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I supposed to know what you mean? Do I need to hire a Cult45 translation service to decipher your nonsense to regular folk? You are obviously triggered by my comment, correct? At least so much so you decided to rage against it, right? So *it would seem to be you melting down*, precious. Amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny,,,so by your logic you are melting down and raging by replying to my post...….ooooops
Click to expand...


So you're a boring, stupid person that has nothing to say. Next time, just keep it to yourself, winger.


----------



## The Original Tree

*How do Democrats Root for Death, Sickness and Economic Collapse and then try to convince you that they have really great ideas for your benefit and they are looking out for your best interests?*




B. Kidd said:


> Let it ride, even if it reaches apocalyptic levels.
> 
> Anti-American Trump-hating Dimms want Trump out, even if it takes an apocalypse.
> They're unhinged, mentally ill; and this thread proves it!


----------



## Manonthestreet

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only people I see melting down these days is Cult45.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's melting......only ones panicking are libs.....panic isn't leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I supposed to know what you mean? Do I need to hire a Cult45 translation service to decipher your nonsense to regular folk? You are obviously triggered by my comment, correct? At least so much so you decided to rage against it, right? So *it would seem to be you melting down*, precious. Amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny,,,so by your logic you are melting down and raging by replying to my post...….ooooops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're a boring, stupid person that has nothing to say. Next time, just keep it to yourself, winger.
Click to expand...

The stupid is all yours...….


----------



## DOTR

Golfing Gator said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t to the right of anybody except perhaps Castro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am to the right of your Trump worshiping ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you aren’t.  You are an UnAmerican leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and yet you are still to the left of me...weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basically you are a communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are the one that worships the big government, tariff loving dude in the White House...weird.
Click to expand...


   The first bill passed by our new Congress was 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tariff_of_1789


   It was sponsored by James Madison and signed into law without complaint by George Washington. 

   People you have nothing in common with.


----------



## eagle7_31

g5000 said:


> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash


You are getting what you and other left wing nit wits have wanted....with help from your Chinese allies trying to sink the economy with a real virus. Of course the US lost more lives up to this point during the virus that hit during BO's first term which he was slow to react, but then again BO was demrat and could no wrong.


----------



## DOTR

Golfing Gator said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t to the right of anybody except perhaps Castro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am to the right of your Trump worshiping ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you aren’t.  You are an UnAmerican leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and yet you are still to the left of me...weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basically you are a communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are the one that worships the big government, tariff loving dude in the White House...weird.
Click to expand...




Golfing Gator said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t to the right of anybody except perhaps Castro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am to the right of your Trump worshiping ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you aren’t.  You are an UnAmerican leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and yet you are still to the left of me...weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basically you are a communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are the one that worships the big government, tariff loving dude in the White House...weird.
Click to expand...


    They even went to the trouble of writing tariffs into the Constitution. 

“The Congress shall have Power To lay and collect Taxes, Duties, Impostsand Excises....”

Article I sect 8

   America is a foreign nation to you.


----------



## DOTR

eagle7_31 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> You are getting what you and other left wing nit wits have wanted....with help from your Chinese allies trying to sink the economy with a real virus. Of course the US lost more lives up to this point during the virus that hit during BO's first term which he was slow to react, but then again BO was demrat and could no wrong.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dana7360

g5000 said:


> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash






Almost all the gains in the trump years are gone.

If things keep up soon the dow will be at a loss for the trump years.

This isn't good.


----------



## Markle

g5000 said:


> Exactly one month ago today, the Dow reached it's all time high of 29,551.
> 
> It has fallen 28.25% since then.
> 
> We are going to need a fuck of a lot more than just hot gas emitting from Trump.



This is NOT an economic crisis it is a biological crisis.  The market will rebound, much faster than you wish once the biologic crisis is past.


----------



## whitehall

The most significant DOW loss in recent history didn't come as a result of a natural event or disaster. The 2008 DOW disaster was a deliberate event created by the democrat congressional majority midway in Bush's 2nd term a month before the presidential election.


----------



## Golfing Gator

DOTR said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am to the right of your Trump worshiping ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you aren’t.  You are an UnAmerican leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and yet you are still to the left of me...weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basically you are a communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are the one that worships the big government, tariff loving dude in the White House...weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am to the right of your Trump worshiping ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you aren’t.  You are an UnAmerican leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and yet you are still to the left of me...weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basically you are a communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are the one that worships the big government, tariff loving dude in the White House...weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They even went to the trouble of writing tariffs into the Constitution.
> 
> “The Congress shall have Power To lay and collect Taxes, Duties, Impostsand Excises....”
> 
> Article I sect 8
> 
> America is a foreign nation to you.
Click to expand...


Tariffs are governmental control over the free market.  Only leftwing nuts like you support them.


----------



## DOTR

Golfing Gator said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you aren’t.  You are an UnAmerican leftist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yet you are still to the left of me...weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basically you are a communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are the one that worships the big government, tariff loving dude in the White House...weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you aren’t.  You are an UnAmerican leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and yet you are still to the left of me...weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basically you are a communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are the one that worships the big government, tariff loving dude in the White House...weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They even went to the trouble of writing tariffs into the Constitution.
> 
> “The Congress shall have Power To lay and collect Taxes, Duties, Impostsand Excises....”
> 
> Article I sect 8
> 
> America is a foreign nation to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tariffs are governmental control over the free market.  Only leftwing nuts like you support them.
Click to expand...


....And also our founders, framers and constitution of course. All alien to your way of thinking and your European statist philosophy.  So it’s me and Madison and Washington who are the left wing nuts? That’s fine.  Could I wish for better company...or exchange their brilliance for your prating? Don’t think so b

   Whatever Orwellian twist you put on it it’s obvious which side Americans should be on.


----------



## Golfing Gator

DOTR said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> and yet you are still to the left of me...weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically you are a communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are the one that worships the big government, tariff loving dude in the White House...weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> and yet you are still to the left of me...weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basically you are a communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are the one that worships the big government, tariff loving dude in the White House...weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They even went to the trouble of writing tariffs into the Constitution.
> 
> “The Congress shall have Power To lay and collect Taxes, Duties, Impostsand Excises....”
> 
> Article I sect 8
> 
> America is a foreign nation to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tariffs are governmental control over the free market.  Only leftwing nuts like you support them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....And also our founders, framers and constitution of course. All alien to your way of thinking and your European statist philosophy.  So it’s me and Madison and Washington who are the left wing nuts? That’s fine.  Could I wish for better company...or exchange their brilliance for your prating? Don’t think so b
> 
> Whatever Orwellian twist you put on it it’s obvious which side Americans should be on.
Click to expand...


They should be on the side of freedom, but sadly most are like you and are a slave to the government.


----------



## edward37

Markle said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly one month ago today, the Dow reached it's all time high of 29,551.
> 
> It has fallen 28.25% since then.
> 
> We are going to need a fuck of a lot more than just hot gas emitting from Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT an economic crisis it is a biological crisis.  The market will rebound, much faster than you wish once the biologic crisis is past.
Click to expand...

With a real president in office  not this pos game show host we might have been far better prepared


----------



## Nova78

g5000 said:


> Exactly one month ago today, the Dow reached it's all time high of 29,551.
> 
> It has fallen 28.25% since then.
> 
> We are going to need a fuck of a lot more than just hot gas emitting from Trump.




Only hot air is what's coming from your pie hole


----------



## Coyote

toobfreak said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Fourth Worst Drop In Dow History!*
> 
> 
> 
> I often say the Dems haven't accomplished a thing since regaining the House in 2018.  Mueller couldn't convict, the House couldn't impeach.  Well, the Democrats have finally found something they are good at!  Crashing economies!
> 
> Let's take it all the way down to 500 and bread lines and no jobs, then turn the reigns over to BIDEN.  hehheh.
Click to expand...

It isn’t the Dems doing this.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

g5000 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> *Fear, Hatred, Intimidation, & Lies*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I told you in that topic, it is bizarre how frequently you tards project Trump's failings onto others.
> 
> Trump's tactics of fear, hatred, intimidation and lies finally failed him when a real crisis came along.
Click to expand...


Those aren’t his tactics. They are dim tactics. They just didn’t work for you douche bags. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edward37

Dana7360 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all the gains in the trump years are gone.
> 
> If things keep up soon the dow will be at a loss for the trump years.
> 
> This isn't good.
Click to expand...

Instead of showing  leadership when speaking to the country he looked scared shitless


----------



## Nova78

Cheap stocks and index funds ,buy buy, buy, why do think the rich are buying up stocks right now, that's how they got rich.


----------



## BluesLegend

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has called for "decisive economic response to deliver real relief to American workers, families, and small businesses to protect the economy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means absolutely shit to most Americans right now. Explain exactly how this 'relief' works, otherwise stick your uneducated talking points straight up your dark side, you simpleton, partisan jackoff.
Click to expand...


LMAO wait for it...wait for it...this is where I reveal it was actually Joe Biden who said this. It's part of Joe's plan to deal with the coronavirus.


----------



## edward37

Nova78 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly one month ago today, the Dow reached it's all time high of 29,551.
> 
> It has fallen 28.25% since then.
> 
> We are going to need a fuck of a lot more than just hot gas emitting from Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only hot air is what's coming from your pie hole
Click to expand...

so get your nose out of his butt


----------



## toobfreak

Coyote said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Fourth Worst Drop In Dow History!*
> 
> 
> 
> I often say the Dems haven't accomplished a thing since regaining the House in 2018.  Mueller couldn't convict, the House couldn't impeach.  Well, the Democrats have finally found something they are good at!  Crashing economies!
> 
> Let's take it all the way down to 500 and bread lines and no jobs, then turn the reigns over to BIDEN.  hehheh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn’t the Dems doing this.
Click to expand...


Really?  It isn't the Left, the Democrats and their media trying to spin this into Trump's fault, and trying to stir panic saying he's incompetent and unprepared?


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> My! ...how fragile this all is. A fiat currency abused by the political class for decades to get elected showing you its true colors. Can war be on the horizon? Lets give this  a little time. It may bounce back. And maybe we all learn a lesson.  Nothing is free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you understand. It has been 'let's wait and see' approach with this Orange Virus and by extension the Republicans since he got sElected over three years ago that people are sick of hearing. We will find out in November if people think this is way too much time fucking around with no results.
Click to expand...


Then vote corn pop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BluesLegend

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> This is a time to actually be concerned for our country. If you want to circle jerk to the misery of others, there's always twitter.



This is where I inform you Joe Biden is raising money for his campaign using the coronavirus crisis.


----------



## Nova78

Lousy ass Democrats and shit hole media ,should all move to a sinking island


----------



## Nova78

edward37 said:


> Nova78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly one month ago today, the Dow reached it's all time high of 29,551.
> 
> It has fallen 28.25% since then.
> 
> We are going to need a fuck of a lot more than just hot gas emitting from Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only hot air is what's coming from your pie hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so get your nose out of his butt
Click to expand...


soon as you get your head out of your ass.


----------



## Crepitus

Likkmee said:


> BUY NOW !


Not yet.  We've got a ways to go.


----------



## Coyote

Nova78 said:


> Lousy ass Democrats and shit hole media ,should all move to a sinking island


So they aren’t supposed to report the news?


----------



## Faun

Nova78 said:


> Lousy ass Democrats and shit hole media ,should all move to a sinking island


Impeached Trump's doing a bang up job, huh?


----------



## Coyote

toobfreak said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Fourth Worst Drop In Dow History!*
> 
> 
> 
> I often say the Dems haven't accomplished a thing since regaining the House in 2018.  Mueller couldn't convict, the House couldn't impeach.  Well, the Democrats have finally found something they are good at!  Crashing economies!
> 
> Let's take it all the way down to 500 and bread lines and no jobs, then turn the reigns over to BIDEN.  hehheh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn’t the Dems doing this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  It isn't the Left, the Democrats and their media trying to spin this into Trump's fault, and trying to stir panic saying he's incompetent and unprepared?
Click to expand...

Really.  It is as stupid as blaming the crash onTrump.

and they right.  He is incompetent and unprepared.


----------



## Lakhota

DOW futures tanking - again.

Pre-Markets


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

BluesLegend said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has called for "decisive economic response to deliver real relief to American workers, families, and small businesses to protect the economy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means absolutely shit to most Americans right now. Explain exactly how this 'relief' works, otherwise stick your uneducated talking points straight up your dark side, you simpleton, partisan jackoff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO wait for it...wait for it...this is where I reveal it was actually Joe Biden who said this. It's part of Joe's plan to deal with the coronavirus.
Click to expand...


It still means absolutely shit no matter who says it, you simpleton, partisan jackoff.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

edward37 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly one month ago today, the Dow reached it's all time high of 29,551.
> 
> It has fallen 28.25% since then.
> 
> We are going to need a fuck of a lot more than just hot gas emitting from Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT an economic crisis it is a biological crisis.  The market will rebound, much faster than you wish once the biologic crisis is past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With a real president in office  not this pos game show host we might have been far better prepared
Click to expand...


  If Trumps an idiot thank God Htilertly didn't get elected!


----------



## toobfreak

Coyote said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Fourth Worst Drop In Dow History!*
> 
> 
> 
> I often say the Dems haven't accomplished a thing since regaining the House in 2018.  Mueller couldn't convict, the House couldn't impeach.  Well, the Democrats have finally found something they are good at!  Crashing economies!
> 
> Let's take it all the way down to 500 and bread lines and no jobs, then turn the reigns over to BIDEN.  hehheh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn’t the Dems doing this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  It isn't the Left, the Democrats and their media trying to spin this into Trump's fault, and trying to stir panic saying he's incompetent and unprepared?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really.  It is as stupid as blaming the crash onTrump.
> 
> and they right.  He is incompetent and unprepared.
Click to expand...



*That's not an answer*.  You didn't answer the question.  Don't come on here playing games.  You can't say it ISN'T the Dems fanning panic and fear for pure political gain without saying WHO IS.  

Just as you can't claim Trump is incompetent or unprepared without offering proof against a baseline reference.

You DID graduate highschool didn't you?


----------



## BluesLegend

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has called for "decisive economic response to deliver real relief to American workers, families, and small businesses to protect the economy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means absolutely shit to most Americans right now. Explain exactly how this 'relief' works, otherwise stick your uneducated talking points straight up your dark side, you simpleton, partisan jackoff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO wait for it...wait for it...this is where I reveal it was actually Joe Biden who said this. It's part of Joe's plan to deal with the coronavirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It still means absolutely shit no matter who says it, you simpleton, partisan jackoff.
Click to expand...


How incredibly embarrassing for you. Slink away and hide you have been owned.


----------



## whitehall

If democrats want to make an issue about a contrived panic as a result of a infectious disease that came out of China but only a fool would blame the President for the downturn in the DOW. For some political perspective the democrat congressional majority contrived a crisis in 2007 as the biggest October surprise in history that brought down the world's economy and strangely enough nobody ever asked Banking Committee Chairperson Barney Frank what the hell he was doing. That's the way the double standard works when the media becomes the anti-American propaganda arm of a political party.


----------



## Kondor3

So much for a Strong Economy shielding the Orange Baboon from defeat in November...


----------



## Kondor3

Besides, it's about time somebody got in the Republicans' face and said...

" It's not JUST --- or even MOSTLY --- the economy... stupid ! ...it's also Quality of Life... and Public Health... and Leadership... and Character. "


----------



## Faun

Lakhota said:


> DOW futures tanking - again.
> 
> Pre-Markets


We could be back to Obama market levels by this weekend.


----------



## Kondor3

g5000 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> *Fear, Hatred, Intimidation, & Lies*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I told you in that topic, it is bizarre how frequently you tards project Trump's failings onto others.
> 
> Trump's tactics of fear, hatred, intimidation and lies finally failed him when a real crisis came along.
Click to expand...

True. The guy's basically an Empty Suit.


----------



## CWayne

g5000 said:


> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash


You do realize that this is NOT Trump's fault, but the media's and the left's?


----------



## Faun

toobfreak said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Fourth Worst Drop In Dow History!*
> 
> 
> 
> I often say the Dems haven't accomplished a thing since regaining the House in 2018.  Mueller couldn't convict, the House couldn't impeach.  Well, the Democrats have finally found something they are good at!  Crashing economies!
> 
> Let's take it all the way down to 500 and bread lines and no jobs, then turn the reigns over to BIDEN.  hehheh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn’t the Dems doing this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  It isn't the Left, the Democrats and their media trying to spin this into Trump's fault, and trying to stir panic saying he's incompetent and unprepared?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really.  It is as stupid as blaming the crash onTrump.
> 
> and they right.  He is incompetent and unprepared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *That's not an answer*.  You didn't answer the question.  Don't come on here playing games.  You can't say it ISN'T the Dems fanning panic and fear for pure political gain without saying WHO IS.
> 
> Just as you can't claim Trump is incompetent or unprepared without offering proof against a baseline reference.
> 
> You DID graduate highschool didn't you?
Click to expand...

Yeah, dumbfuck, because it's Democrats cancelling the NBA season. It's Democrats closing theme parks. It's Democrats banning travel to/from Europe. It's Democrats quarantining cruise ships.

You trumptards are the dumbest creatures slithering this Earth.


----------



## Lakhota

Faun said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOW futures tanking - again.
> 
> Pre-Markets
> 
> 
> 
> We could be back to Obama market levels by this weekend.
Click to expand...


I agree.  I've also heard some economists say that we are already in a recession.  The last one I heard was from Moody's a few hours ago.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Faun

whitehall said:


> If democrats want to make an issue about a contrived panic as a result of a infectious disease that came out of China but only a fool would blame the President for the downturn in the DOW. For some political perspective the democrat congressional majority contrived a crisis in 2007 as the biggest October surprise in history that brought down the world's economy and strangely enough nobody ever asked Banking Committee Chairperson Barney Frank what the hell he was doing. That's the way the double standard works when the media becomes the anti-American propaganda arm of a political party.


WTF are you smoking? What was Barney Frank doing? In 2007, he was busy getting H.R.1427 passed in a vain attempt to stave off the looming housing crisis he failed to recognize years earlier after Republicans controlled the Congress for 12 years and the executive branch for 6.


----------



## Faun

Lakhota said:


>


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Coyote

Kondor3 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> *Fear, Hatred, Intimidation, & Lies*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I told you in that topic, it is bizarre how frequently you tards project Trump's failings onto others.
> 
> Trump's tactics of fear, hatred, intimidation and lies finally failed him when a real crisis came along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. The guy's basically an Empty Suit.
Click to expand...

Worse, this crisis highlights the fundamental disfunction and incompetence that has characterized this administration from the beginning.

White House Knew Coronavirus Would Be A 'Major Threat' — But Response Fell Short


----------



## g5000

Faun said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> If democrats want to make an issue about a contrived panic as a result of a infectious disease that came out of China but only a fool would blame the President for the downturn in the DOW. For some political perspective the democrat congressional majority contrived a crisis in 2007 as the biggest October surprise in history that brought down the world's economy and strangely enough nobody ever asked Banking Committee Chairperson Barney Frank what the hell he was doing. That's the way the double standard works when the media becomes the anti-American propaganda arm of a political party.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you smoking? What was Barney Frank doing? In 2007, he was busy getting H.R.1427 passed in a vain attempt to stave off the looming housing crisis he failed to recognize years earlier after Republicans controlled the Congress for 12 years and the executive branch for 6.
Click to expand...

What you have failed to understand, Faun, is that the Self-Aggrandizer-in-Chief gets all the credit when the Dow rises, but none of the blame when it falls.

See post 14.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

BluesLegend said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has called for "decisive economic response to deliver real relief to American workers, families, and small businesses to protect the economy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means absolutely shit to most Americans right now. Explain exactly how this 'relief' works, otherwise stick your uneducated talking points straight up your dark side, you simpleton, partisan jackoff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO wait for it...wait for it...this is where I reveal it was actually Joe Biden who said this. It's part of Joe's plan to deal with the coronavirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It still means absolutely shit no matter who says it, you simpleton, partisan jackoff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How incredibly embarrassing for you. Slink away and hide you have been owned.
Click to expand...


By who? Joe Biden? I don't care who said it. Bullshit is bullshit. You are a little bitch that can't deal with someone above all your partisan garbage. You slink away, you c*nt.


----------



## The Original Tree

*It’s Obama’s economy stoooopid.*

*It’s still 10,000 Points above Obummer’s market.*


g5000 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> If democrats want to make an issue about a contrived panic as a result of a infectious disease that came out of China but only a fool would blame the President for the downturn in the DOW. For some political perspective the democrat congressional majority contrived a crisis in 2007 as the biggest October surprise in history that brought down the world's economy and strangely enough nobody ever asked Banking Committee Chairperson Barney Frank what the hell he was doing. That's the way the double standard works when the media becomes the anti-American propaganda arm of a political party.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you smoking? What was Barney Frank doing? In 2007, he was busy getting H.R.1427 passed in a vain attempt to stave off the looming housing crisis he failed to recognize years earlier after Republicans controlled the Congress for 12 years and the executive branch for 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you have failed to understand, Faun, is that the Self-Aggrandizer-in-Chief gets all the credit when the Dow rises, but none of the blame when it falls.
> 
> See post 14.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

The Original Tree said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> If democrats want to make an issue about a contrived panic as a result of a infectious disease that came out of China but only a fool would blame the President for the downturn in the DOW. For some political perspective the democrat congressional majority contrived a crisis in 2007 as the biggest October surprise in history that brought down the world's economy and strangely enough nobody ever asked Banking Committee Chairperson Barney Frank what the hell he was doing. That's the way the double standard works when the media becomes the anti-American propaganda arm of a political party.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you smoking? What was Barney Frank doing? In 2007, he was busy getting H.R.1427 passed in a vain attempt to stave off the looming housing crisis he failed to recognize years earlier after Republicans controlled the Congress for 12 years and the executive branch for 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you have failed to understand, Faun, is that the Self-Aggrandizer-in-Chief gets all the credit when the Dow rises, but none of the blame when it falls.
> 
> See post 14.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It’s Obama’s economy stoooopid.*
> 
> *It’s still 10,000 Points above Obummer’s market.*
Click to expand...

Did you really think the forum needed yet even more evidence you're brain-dead, Stumpy?

1/19/2017: *19,732.40*
3/12/2020: *21,200.62
*
To the Trump cock holster, that's a 10000 point difference.


----------



## g5000

Faun said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> If democrats want to make an issue about a contrived panic as a result of a infectious disease that came out of China but only a fool would blame the President for the downturn in the DOW. For some political perspective the democrat congressional majority contrived a crisis in 2007 as the biggest October surprise in history that brought down the world's economy and strangely enough nobody ever asked Banking Committee Chairperson Barney Frank what the hell he was doing. That's the way the double standard works when the media becomes the anti-American propaganda arm of a political party.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you smoking? What was Barney Frank doing? In 2007, he was busy getting H.R.1427 passed in a vain attempt to stave off the looming housing crisis he failed to recognize years earlier after Republicans controlled the Congress for 12 years and the executive branch for 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you have failed to understand, Faun, is that the Self-Aggrandizer-in-Chief gets all the credit when the Dow rises, but none of the blame when it falls.
> 
> See post 14.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It’s Obama’s economy stoooopid.*
> 
> *It’s still 10,000 Points above Obummer’s market.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you really think the forum needed yet even more evidence you're brain-dead, Stumpy?
> 
> 1/19/2017: *19,732.40*
> 3/12/2020: *21,200.62
> *
> To the Trump cock holster, that's a 10000 point difference.
Click to expand...

Also, for the record in the days ahead, the Dow closed at 18,613 on November 9, 2016.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

g5000 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> If democrats want to make an issue about a contrived panic as a result of a infectious disease that came out of China but only a fool would blame the President for the downturn in the DOW. For some political perspective the democrat congressional majority contrived a crisis in 2007 as the biggest October surprise in history that brought down the world's economy and strangely enough nobody ever asked Banking Committee Chairperson Barney Frank what the hell he was doing. That's the way the double standard works when the media becomes the anti-American propaganda arm of a political party.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you smoking? What was Barney Frank doing? In 2007, he was busy getting H.R.1427 passed in a vain attempt to stave off the looming housing crisis he failed to recognize years earlier after Republicans controlled the Congress for 12 years and the executive branch for 6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you have failed to understand, Faun, is that the Self-Aggrandizer-in-Chief gets all the credit when the Dow rises, but none of the blame when it falls.
> 
> See post 14.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It’s Obama’s economy stoooopid.*
> 
> *It’s still 10,000 Points above Obummer’s market.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you really think the forum needed yet even more evidence you're brain-dead, Stumpy?
> 
> 1/19/2017: *19,732.40*
> 3/12/2020: *21,200.62
> *
> To the Trump cock holster, that's a 10000 point difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also, for the record in the days ahead, the Dow closed at 18,613 on November 9, 2016.
Click to expand...


And people were going ape when it happened.

How soon we forget.


----------



## Lakhota

Happy Friday 13th.

Pre-Markets


----------



## BluesLegend

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has called for "decisive economic response to deliver real relief to American workers, families, and small businesses to protect the economy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means absolutely shit to most Americans right now. Explain exactly how this 'relief' works, otherwise stick your uneducated talking points straight up your dark side, you simpleton, partisan jackoff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO wait for it...wait for it...this is where I reveal it was actually Joe Biden who said this. It's part of Joe's plan to deal with the coronavirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It still means absolutely shit no matter who says it, you simpleton, partisan jackoff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How incredibly embarrassing for you. Slink away and hide you have been owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By who? Joe Biden? I don't care who said it. Bullshit is bullshit. You are a little bitch that can't deal with someone above all your partisan garbage. You slink away, you c*nt.
Click to expand...


Perhaps you need a time out from the Politics forum you seem unhinged and full of rage.


----------



## Markle

Golfing Gator said:


> Tariffs are governmental control over the free market. Only leftwing nuts like you support them.



Our government supported itself on Tariffs until the Sixteenth Amendment was passed and they began collecting in 1913.


----------



## dudmuck

Golfing Gator said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you aren’t.  You are an UnAmerican leftist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yet you are still to the left of me...weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basically you are a communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are the one that worships the big government, tariff loving dude in the White House...weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you aren’t.  You are an UnAmerican leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and yet you are still to the left of me...weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basically you are a communist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are the one that worships the big government, tariff loving dude in the White House...weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They even went to the trouble of writing tariffs into the Constitution.
> 
> “The Congress shall have Power To lay and collect Taxes, Duties, Impostsand Excises....”
> 
> Article I sect 8
> 
> America is a foreign nation to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tariffs are governmental control over the free market.  Only leftwing nuts like you support them.
Click to expand...

uh yea, 25 percent on scotch.


----------



## Markle

Kondor3 said:


> So much for a Strong Economy shielding the Orange Baboon from defeat in November...



This is not an economic crisis, it is a biological crisis.  It will bounce back much quicker than an economic crisis.


----------



## Coyote

Typically presidents don’t have that much influence on stock market long term, imo.... They are reacting to worldwide upheavals and economic slowdowns and uncertainty (big emphasis on uncertainty) and this is clear when things started to drop before the virus got a foothold here.

What the president did do, that further rocked the markets was that stupid European travel ban that will have a big economic impact on airlines and no real impact on disease mitigation.  It will siphon resources needed elsewhere to mitigate the virus.


----------



## edward37

Crepitus said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUY NOW !
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet.  We've got a ways to go.
Click to expand...

You might be right but implied DOW up over 1000


----------



## edward37

HereWeGoAgain said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly one month ago today, the Dow reached it's all time high of 29,551.
> 
> It has fallen 28.25% since then.
> 
> We are going to need a fuck of a lot more than just hot gas emitting from Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT an economic crisis it is a biological crisis.  The market will rebound, much faster than you wish once the biologic crisis is past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With a real president in office  not this pos game show host we might have been far better prepared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trumps an idiot thank God Htilertly didn't get elected!
Click to expand...

There's no comparison  between the 2 .Trump is a crooked AH and  Hill was just bashed for 20 some odd years by repubs  over BS


----------



## Crepitus

edward37 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUY NOW !
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet.  We've got a ways to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might be right but implied DOW up over 1000
Click to expand...

They've got a better see-saw than any playground I ever saw as a kid.


----------



## edward37

Nova78 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nova78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly one month ago today, the Dow reached it's all time high of 29,551.
> 
> It has fallen 28.25% since then.
> 
> We are going to need a fuck of a lot more than just hot gas emitting from Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only hot air is what's coming from your pie hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so get your nose out of his butt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> soon as you get your head out of your ass.View attachment 312091
Click to expand...

At least mine is up my own  Yours is up trumps ass   At least you should ask him to take a shower first ,,your face is all brown


----------



## edward37

BluesLegend said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has called for "decisive economic response to deliver real relief to American workers, families, and small businesses to protect the economy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means absolutely shit to most Americans right now. Explain exactly how this 'relief' works, otherwise stick your uneducated talking points straight up your dark side, you simpleton, partisan jackoff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO wait for it...wait for it...this is where I reveal it was actually Joe Biden who said this. It's part of Joe's plan to deal with the coronavirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It still means absolutely shit no matter who says it, you simpleton, partisan jackoff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How incredibly embarrassing for you. Slink away and hide you have been owned.
Click to expand...

The AH you idiots support is blaming the CDC and Obama  for his lack of protecting America  There can be no bigger AH in America than Trump  or Nova


----------



## BluesLegend

edward37 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has called for "decisive economic response to deliver real relief to American workers, families, and small businesses to protect the economy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means absolutely shit to most Americans right now. Explain exactly how this 'relief' works, otherwise stick your uneducated talking points straight up your dark side, you simpleton, partisan jackoff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO wait for it...wait for it...this is where I reveal it was actually Joe Biden who said this. It's part of Joe's plan to deal with the coronavirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It still means absolutely shit no matter who says it, you simpleton, partisan jackoff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How incredibly embarrassing for you. Slink away and hide you have been owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The AH you idiots support is blaming the CDC and Obama  for his lack of protecting America  There can be no bigger AH in America than Trump  or Nova
Click to expand...


We are re-electing Trump in 2020, deal with it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

edward37 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly one month ago today, the Dow reached it's all time high of 29,551.
> 
> It has fallen 28.25% since then.
> 
> We are going to need a fuck of a lot more than just hot gas emitting from Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT an economic crisis it is a biological crisis.  The market will rebound, much faster than you wish once the biologic crisis is past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With a real president in office  not this pos game show host we might have been far better prepared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Trumps an idiot thank God Htilertly didn't get elected!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no comparison  between the 2 .Trump is a crooked AH and  Hill was just bashed for 20 some odd years by repubs  over BS
Click to expand...


  The people of Haiti would strongly disagree.


----------



## g5000

The Dow is up a little today.  The professionals at the central banks have stepped in.  Let's hope Trump stays out of view for a while.  Every single time that dumbass opens his mouth, the markets divebomb.


----------



## Zander

Markets go up and markets go down. Only fools expect endless bull markets......

I bought equities yesterday and will continue to buy more on large hysterical down days. I am a buy and hold investor. I buy for the "LONG TERM" and have been richly rewarded. I like buying things when they are on sale!


----------



## Meister

*Please stay on the topic of the thread going forward.*


----------



## edward37

BluesLegend said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> That means absolutely shit to most Americans right now. Explain exactly how this 'relief' works, otherwise stick your uneducated talking points straight up your dark side, you simpleton, partisan jackoff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO wait for it...wait for it...this is where I reveal it was actually Joe Biden who said this. It's part of Joe's plan to deal with the coronavirus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It still means absolutely shit no matter who says it, you simpleton, partisan jackoff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How incredibly embarrassing for you. Slink away and hide you have been owned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The AH you idiots support is blaming the CDC and Obama  for his lack of protecting America  There can be no bigger AH in America than Trump  or Nova
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are re-electing Trump in 2020, deal with it.
Click to expand...

No disrespect intended    but imo your choice sucks......Now he blames his ignoring the virus on Obama ,on the CDC  ? Can't you see what an ah he really is?


----------



## miketx

g5000 said:


> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash


You liars just can't help it can you. I'm saying the virus bs is fake, not the results from idiots like you falling for it.


----------



## edward37

miketx said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> You liars just can't help it can you. I'm saying the virus bs is fake, not the results from idiots like you falling for it.
Click to expand...

The only fakes around these parts are trump and his merry band of morons...We LAG on testing Where was our President?? Bashing Dems?


----------



## martybegan

g5000 said:


> That brief uptick was the Fed announcing they were going to inject liquidity into the money markets.



The difference is the other top 10 were due to inherent economic issues. This is due to an outside factor, i.e, a potential epidemic.


----------



## DOTR

Lakhota said:


> DOW futures are in the red - again.
> 
> Pre-Markets




  Wow. How depressed are you now? I mean compared to your usual level? Good news for America will, of course, always be bad news for you.


----------



## DOTR

Lakhota said:


> I expect tomorrow will also be nasty.




  You "expectations" (hopes) have been dashed again havent they? What does Lady gaga think I wonder?


----------



## DOTR

g5000 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stocks were overpriced. Now that they are on sale I may even buy.
> 
> The market will be back up as usual. In this case probably sooner rather than later. It is starting to look like the time to buy...
> 
> 
> 
> For the past couple weeks, every single day there is someone saying they are going to buy.  I suspect they are full of shit and wouldn't have a clue how to buy stocks.
> 
> 
> March 2: "Buy now!"
> 
> 
> March 3: Dow falls nearly 800
> 
> 
> "Okay...now!"
> 
> 
> 
> March 5: Dow tumbles nearly 1,000 points again
> 
> 
> "Okay...now!"
> 
> 
> 
> March 6: Dow falls 250 points
> 
> 
> "All right...now!"
> 
> 
> 
> March 9: Dow plunges over 2,000 points
> 
> 
> "Okay...this is it!  Do it now!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 11:  Dow drops 1,400 points, ending in bear market
> 
> 
> "Nowwwwwww..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 12: Dow's 10% loss most since 1987 market crash
> 
> "Now! Now! Now!"
Click to expand...



Looks like you missed the "now"..wait you dont own stocks and never will. Oh well.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Likkmee said:


> BUY NOW !



Not with my Money!


----------



## DOTR

ABikerSailor said:


> When Trump took over on 20 Jan 2017, the stock market closed at 21,200.
> 
> Today, the stock market closed at 21,200.
> 
> Anyone else tired of all this winning?  If the market tanks again tomorrow (and it probably will), he will have a lower market than what Obama left him with.




  Do you need counseling or a hand to hold today?


----------



## DOTR

g5000 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stocks were overpriced. Now that they are on sale I may even buy.
> 
> The market will be back up as usual. In this case probably sooner rather than later. It is starting to look like the time to buy...
> 
> 
> 
> For the past couple weeks, every single day there is someone saying they are going to buy.  I suspect they are full of shit and wouldn't have a clue how to buy stocks.
> 
> 
> March 2: "Buy now!"
> 
> 
> March 3: Dow falls nearly 800
> 
> 
> "Okay...now!"
> 
> 
> 
> March 5: Dow tumbles nearly 1,000 points again
> 
> 
> "Okay...now!"
> 
> 
> 
> March 6: Dow falls 250 points
> 
> 
> "All right...now!"
> 
> 
> 
> March 9: Dow plunges over 2,000 points
> 
> 
> "Okay...this is it!  Do it now!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 11:  Dow drops 1,400 points, ending in bear market
> 
> 
> "Nowwwwwww..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 12: Dow's 10% loss most since 1987 market crash
> 
> "Now! Now! Now!"
Click to expand...



 But Ill bet the volatility isnt over yet. In the next few days you may still find ecstasy as people of America get hurt and then disappointment as it recovers. VIX rules for now.
  You lose again...how old are you? Doesnt that get tiresome?


----------



## BuckToothMoron

This market is nearly univestable at this point. You can’t go long because we haven’t even felt the economic effects yet. You can’t buy puts because the VIX premium is too high. I will wait for the volatility to subside before I buy more puts.


----------



## DOTR

Markle said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tariffs are governmental control over the free market. Only leftwing nuts like you support them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our government supported itself on Tariffs until the Sixteenth Amendment was passed and they began collecting in 1913.
Click to expand...



  Which caused the government to explode. We became the greatest nation on earth with no incomke tax. Or handouts.


----------



## Meister

BuckToothMoron said:


> This market is nearly univestable at this point. You can’t go long because we haven’t even felt the economic effects yet. You can’t buy puts because the VIX premium is too high. I will wait for the volatility to subside before I buy more puts.


If going for the long term, I would think buying some good blue chip stocks that pay good dividends at this time
would be prudent.  I'm not a player in the buying and selling, or a day trader.  But, I do have a good portfolio.
I took the hit on paper, but I know that the stocks I have will come back and they are paying a nice dividend
in the mean time.


----------



## DOTR

Lakhota said:


> I agree.  I've also heard some economists say that we are already in a recession.  The last one I heard was from Moody's a few hours ago.




  Did you feel really really good? You dont have a job. And no investments. So im sure you did. Wow imagine your disappointment if the economy kicks back up? Which it will eventually IF the government doesnt "help" it too much. Then where wilol you be? Back to hoping Iran hits us with missiles?


----------



## Toro

Stocks are a buy now.

There is going to be more volatility, and we will likely retest if not break to new lows over the next several weeks.  But we will likely by higher a year from now, and likely much higher in 3-5 years.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Meister said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> This market is nearly univestable at this point. You can’t go long because we haven’t even felt the economic effects yet. You can’t buy puts because the VIX premium is too high. I will wait for the volatility to subside before I buy more puts.
> 
> 
> 
> If going for the long term, I would think buying some good blue chip stocks that pay good dividends at this time
> would be prudent.  I'm not a player in the buying and selling, or a day trader.  But, I do have a good portfolio.
> I took the hit on paper, but I know that the stocks I have will come back and they are paying a nice dividend
> in the mean time.
Click to expand...


Exactly. Depends on your time frame. I would steer clear of any equities carry BBB or less bond rating no matter the dividend. I suspect many will be lowering or eliminating dividends, especially the energy sector. 

I don’t believe for a second we have seen the bottom though, so there should be better prices coming for dividend stock plays.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Toro said:


> Stocks are a buy now.
> 
> There is going to be more volatility, and we will likely retest if not break to new lows over the next several weeks.  But we will likely by higher a year from now, and likely much higher in 3-5 years.



Wow, that is uber optimistic from my point of view. I don’t think we will see new highs for at least 3 years. We haven’t even felt the economic impact from this yet, so I have a hard time seeing how we get to new highs this year. I suspect we are already in a recession.


----------



## edward37

DOTR said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOW futures are in the red - again.
> 
> Pre-Markets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. How depressed are you now? I mean compared to your usual level? Good news for America will, of course, always be bad news for you.
> 
> View attachment 312277
Click to expand...

good news for america would be if the prick in office gets the virus


----------



## Markle

edward37 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOW futures are in the red - again.
> 
> Pre-Markets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. How depressed are you now? I mean compared to your usual level? Good news for America will, of course, always be bad news for you.
> 
> View attachment 312277
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good news for america would be if the prick in office gets the virus
Click to expand...


You're one sick puppy!  Why would you wish ill will on someone who has done such great things for our country and all our citizens?


----------



## Markle

BuckToothMoron said:


> Wow, that is uber optimistic from my point of view. I don’t think we will see new highs for at least 3 years. We haven’t even felt the economic impact from this yet, so I have a hard time seeing how we get to new highs this year. I suspect we are already in a recession.



I believe the recovery will be quick.  This is not an economic pullback but rather a biological one.  The underlying economy is still strong, the market hates the unknown and no one knows how long it will before this virus runs its course.

Millions of events are being canceled which will cost hundreds of billions of dollars.  Once they begin to come back on-line so to speak, American's will be eager to get back to normal.


----------



## DOTR

Markle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOW futures are in the red - again.
> 
> Pre-Markets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. How depressed are you now? I mean compared to your usual level? Good news for America will, of course, always be bad news for you.
> 
> View attachment 312277
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good news for america would be if the prick in office gets the virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're one sick puppy!  Why would you wish ill will on someone who has done such great things for our country and all our citizens?
Click to expand...



  They are sick demented people. Is the obsession with baby killing and homosexual deviance a cause or result? I dont know but you will always find them with these types.


----------



## edward37

Markle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOW futures are in the red - again.
> 
> Pre-Markets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. How depressed are you now? I mean compared to your usual level? Good news for America will, of course, always be bad news for you.
> 
> View attachment 312277
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good news for america would be if the prick in office gets the virus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're one sick puppy!  Why would you wish ill will on someone who has done such great things for our country and all our citizens?
Click to expand...

ILL ? I wish that lying pos a horrible ending


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Markle said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is uber optimistic from my point of view. I don’t think we will see new highs for at least 3 years. We haven’t even felt the economic impact from this yet, so I have a hard time seeing how we get to new highs this year. I suspect we are already in a recession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the recovery will be quick.  This is not an economic pullback but rather a biological one.  The underlying economy is still strong, the market hates the unknown and no one knows how long it will before this virus runs its course.
> 
> Millions of events are being canceled which will cost hundreds of billions of dollars.  Once they begin to come back on-line so to speak, American's will be eager to get back to normal.
Click to expand...


Recovery will be quick...is not very quantitative. By quick do you mean 2-3 months or even 6-8 months? If so, I think that is impossible. China has not  recovered to be fully functional and it started there over 2 1/2 months ago. We are a good 6 weeks behind them. My belief- we are already in a recession and it will be 2-5 years before the market breeches new highs at least.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Where's the stock expert here? (Besides Toro)

I'll go by what she says. She knows her stuff. No I will not tell you who, go 'way.


----------



## Marion Morrison

edward37 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOW futures are in the red - again.
> 
> Pre-Markets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. How depressed are you now? I mean compared to your usual level? Good news for America will, of course, always be bad news for you.
> 
> View attachment 312277
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good news for america would be if the prick in office gets the virus
Click to expand...


My! Aren't you patriotic!

Lemme guess: You'd rather see Chairman Mao in there, amirite?


----------



## DOTR

Markle said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is uber optimistic from my point of view. I don’t think we will see new highs for at least 3 years. We haven’t even felt the economic impact from this yet, so I have a hard time seeing how we get to new highs this year. I suspect we are already in a recession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the recovery will be quick.  This is not an economic pullback but rather a biological one.  The underlying economy is still strong, the market hates the unknown and no one knows how long it will before this virus runs its course.
> 
> Millions of events are being canceled which will cost hundreds of billions of dollars.  Once they begin to come back on-line so to speak, American's will be eager to get back to normal.
Click to expand...



Pent up demand will be tremendous. Democrats I feel will be disappointed again as America recovers. But the real danger is the federal programs they will try and create out of this. And another ten years of ZIRP. Even in the best of times they yell for stimulus. Its what they do. There is never a time in America's history they said "things are looking good lets cut handouts".


----------



## Marion Morrison

DOTR said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is uber optimistic from my point of view. I don’t think we will see new highs for at least 3 years. We haven’t even felt the economic impact from this yet, so I have a hard time seeing how we get to new highs this year. I suspect we are already in a recession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the recovery will be quick.  This is not an economic pullback but rather a biological one.  The underlying economy is still strong, the market hates the unknown and no one knows how long it will before this virus runs its course.
> 
> Millions of events are being canceled which will cost hundreds of billions of dollars.  Once they begin to come back on-line so to speak, American's will be eager to get back to normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pent up demand will be tremendous. Democrats I feel will be disappointed again as America recovers. But the real danger is the federal programs they will try and create out of this. And another ten years of ZIRP. Even in the best of times they yell for stimulus. Its what they do. There is never a time in America's history they said "things are looking good lets cut handouts".
Click to expand...


I learned something a few Christmases ago from a cousin: There were no handouts b4 LBJ in 1961.

You either worked in America and made it, or starved.


----------



## DOTR

Marion Morrison said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is uber optimistic from my point of view. I don’t think we will see new highs for at least 3 years. We haven’t even felt the economic impact from this yet, so I have a hard time seeing how we get to new highs this year. I suspect we are already in a recession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the recovery will be quick.  This is not an economic pullback but rather a biological one.  The underlying economy is still strong, the market hates the unknown and no one knows how long it will before this virus runs its course.
> 
> Millions of events are being canceled which will cost hundreds of billions of dollars.  Once they begin to come back on-line so to speak, American's will be eager to get back to normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pent up demand will be tremendous. Democrats I feel will be disappointed again as America recovers. But the real danger is the federal programs they will try and create out of this. And another ten years of ZIRP. Even in the best of times they yell for stimulus. Its what they do. There is never a time in America's history they said "things are looking good lets cut handouts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I learned something a few Christmases ago from a cousin: There were no handouts b4 LBJ in 1961.
> 
> You either worked in America and made it, or starved.
Click to expand...



War on Poverty year 55...and Democrats scream for more handouts. Will this war never end? (hint...nope) Its amazing to think that you and I have ancestors going back 250,000 years...who lived without the US federal government.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

DOTR said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is uber optimistic from my point of view. I don’t think we will see new highs for at least 3 years. We haven’t even felt the economic impact from this yet, so I have a hard time seeing how we get to new highs this year. I suspect we are already in a recession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the recovery will be quick.  This is not an economic pullback but rather a biological one.  The underlying economy is still strong, the market hates the unknown and no one knows how long it will before this virus runs its course.
> 
> Millions of events are being canceled which will cost hundreds of billions of dollars.  Once they begin to come back on-line so to speak, American's will be eager to get back to normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pent up demand will be tremendous. Democrats I feel will be disappointed again as America recovers. But the real danger is the federal programs they will try and create out of this. And another ten years of ZIRP. Even in the best of times they yell for stimulus. Its what they do. There is never a time in America's history they said "things are looking good lets cut handouts".
Click to expand...


Are you living in a cave? Trump is the guy who has been screaming at the Fed to lower rates. There are times when being a partisan dip shit just doesn’t work. Do you have anything worthwhile to add that isn’t politically motivated?


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, while people may be eager to get back out there when this thing starts to subside, the markets and the money aren't going to come back as quick as most think.  Me?  I generally go out 2 to 3 times per week to dine out, but I've been staying at home just to be safe.  When this blows over, that doesn't mean I'm gonna go out and make up for all the meals I missed.

Sorry, but the recovery won't be as quick as most of you think it will.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, while people may be eager to get back out there when this thing starts to subside, the markets and the money aren't going to come back as quick as most think.  Me?  I generally go out 2 to 3 times per week to dine out, but I've been staying at home just to be safe.  When this blows over, that doesn't mean I'm gonna go out and make up for all the meals I missed.
> 
> Sorry, but *the recovery won't be as quick as most of you think it will.*



You hope...for some reason which I don't understand.


----------



## DOTR

BuckToothMoron said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is uber optimistic from my point of view. I don’t think we will see new highs for at least 3 years. We haven’t even felt the economic impact from this yet, so I have a hard time seeing how we get to new highs this year. I suspect we are already in a recession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the recovery will be quick.  This is not an economic pullback but rather a biological one.  The underlying economy is still strong, the market hates the unknown and no one knows how long it will before this virus runs its course.
> 
> Millions of events are being canceled which will cost hundreds of billions of dollars.  Once they begin to come back on-line so to speak, American's will be eager to get back to normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pent up demand will be tremendous. Democrats I feel will be disappointed again as America recovers. But the real danger is the federal programs they will try and create out of this. And another ten years of ZIRP. Even in the best of times they yell for stimulus. Its what they do. There is never a time in America's history they said "things are looking good lets cut handouts".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you living in a cave? Trump is the guy who has been screaming at the Fed to lower rates. There are times when being a partisan dip shit just doesn’t work. Do you have anything worthwhile to add that isn’t politically motivated?
Click to expand...



  The stock market will recover.The medical crisis will recede.  Democrats will be depressed for a while as deaths drop off and the market stabilizes. But not long. Then they will start their hopeful braying about first quarter and second quarter GDP which absolutely will take a hit. 

   Black Swan events do this. And "never let a good crisis go to waste".


----------



## ABikerSailor

Marion Morrison said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, while people may be eager to get back out there when this thing starts to subside, the markets and the money aren't going to come back as quick as most think.  Me?  I generally go out 2 to 3 times per week to dine out, but I've been staying at home just to be safe.  When this blows over, that doesn't mean I'm gonna go out and make up for all the meals I missed.
> 
> Sorry, but *the recovery won't be as quick as most of you think it will.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hope...for some reason which I don't understand.
Click to expand...


No, it isn't something that I'm hoping for, it's something that I'm stating as a fact.  There are lots of places that I like to go to eat at, but unfortunately, that doesn't mean that I'm going to eat 4 times the amount of BBQ that I normally eat just because I missed a few weeks.

And, it's not just the bars and restaurants that are closing.  Broadway is shut down, movie theaters are shutting down and lots of places in hot spots in this country are now being shuttered.  Like I said, that is money that will never be brought back, no matter what the stock market does.

And, if it goes on long enough, it could kill many small businesses.


----------



## Markle

ABikerSailor said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, while people may be eager to get back out there when this thing starts to subside, the markets and the money aren't going to come back as quick as most think.  Me?  I generally go out 2 to 3 times per week to dine out, but I've been staying at home just to be safe.  When this blows over, that doesn't mean I'm gonna go out and make up for all the meals I missed.
> 
> Sorry, but *the recovery won't be as quick as most of you think it will.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hope...for some reason which I don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it isn't something that I'm hoping for, it's something that I'm stating as a fact.  There are lots of places that I like to go to eat at, but unfortunately, that doesn't mean that I'm going to eat 4 times the amount of BBQ that I normally eat just because I missed a few weeks.
> 
> And, it's not just the bars and restaurants that are closing.  Broadway is shut down, movie theaters are shutting down and lots of places in hot spots in this country are now being shuttered.  Like I said, that is money that will never be brought back, no matter what the stock market does.
> 
> And, if it goes on long enough, it could kill many small businesses.
Click to expand...


Yep, it will be hard, very hard.  But, we'll bounce back, we always do.


----------



## Nova78

edward37 said:


> Nova78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nova78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly one month ago today, the Dow reached it's all time high of 29,551.
> 
> It has fallen 28.25% since then.
> 
> We are going to need a fuck of a lot more than just hot gas emitting from Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only hot air is what's coming from your pie hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so get your nose out of his butt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> soon as you get your head out of your ass.View attachment 312091
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least mine is up my own  Yours is up trumps ass   At least you should ask him to take a shower first ,,your face is all brown
Click to expand...


whats your answer ,stupid fuck biden


----------



## edward37

ABikerSailor said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, while people may be eager to get back out there when this thing starts to subside, the markets and the money aren't going to come back as quick as most think.  Me?  I generally go out 2 to 3 times per week to dine out, but I've been staying at home just to be safe.  When this blows over, that doesn't mean I'm gonna go out and make up for all the meals I missed.
> 
> Sorry, but *the recovery won't be as quick as most of you think it will.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hope...for some reason which I don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it isn't something that I'm hoping for, it's something that I'm stating as a fact.  There are lots of places that I like to go to eat at, but unfortunately, that doesn't mean that I'm going to eat 4 times the amount of BBQ that I normally eat just because I missed a few weeks.
> 
> And, it's not just the bars and restaurants that are closing.  Broadway is shut down, movie theaters are shutting down and lots of places in hot spots in this country are now being shuttered.  Like I said, that is money that will never be brought back, no matter what the stock market does.
> 
> And, if it goes on long enough, it could kill many small businesses.
Click to expand...

Just shut down the private beach here in Ft Lauderdale  Take out and delivery service only


----------



## edward37

Nova78 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nova78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nova78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly one month ago today, the Dow reached it's all time high of 29,551.
> 
> It has fallen 28.25% since then.
> 
> We are going to need a fuck of a lot more than just hot gas emitting from Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only hot air is what's coming from your pie hole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so get your nose out of his butt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> soon as you get your head out of your ass.View attachment 312091
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least mine is up my own  Yours is up trumps ass   At least you should ask him to take a shower first ,,your face is all brown
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whats your answer ,stupid fuck biden
Click to expand...

You might not agree Nova but stupid fn Biden IMO would have reacted to this virus ,,listened to the scientists FAR FASTER than the stupid fn moron you support   and btw so would have Hillary


----------



## edward37

DOTR said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is uber optimistic from my point of view. I don’t think we will see new highs for at least 3 years. We haven’t even felt the economic impact from this yet, so I have a hard time seeing how we get to new highs this year. I suspect we are already in a recession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the recovery will be quick.  This is not an economic pullback but rather a biological one.  The underlying economy is still strong, the market hates the unknown and no one knows how long it will before this virus runs its course.
> 
> Millions of events are being canceled which will cost hundreds of billions of dollars.  Once they begin to come back on-line so to speak, American's will be eager to get back to normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pent up demand will be tremendous. Democrats I feel will be disappointed again as America recovers. But the real danger is the federal programs they will try and create out of this. And another ten years of ZIRP. Even in the best of times they yell for stimulus. Its what they do. There is never a time in America's history they said "things are looking good lets cut handouts".
Click to expand...

Outside of this virus ,the greatest enemy we have are nitwits like you  who believe Dems will be disappointed if America recovers   I won't say here what you truly deserve  ,,but use your vivid imagination


----------



## Correll

g5000 said:


> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash





Panic mongering works. You guys already knew that, so, what is the point of this OP?


----------



## edward37

Maybe shutting down the  DOW etc etc might help???


----------



## ABikerSailor

edward37 said:


> Maybe shutting down the  DOW etc etc might help???



Might not be a bad idea.  Seems like everytime Trump gets on television to tell us how great he's doing in handling the virus, the market drops yet again.  Maybe just keep it closed (or Trump's mouth sewn shut) until the virus panic passes.


----------



## Andylusion

g5000 said:


> Exactly one month ago today, the Dow reached it's all time high of 29,551.
> 
> It has fallen 28.25% since then.
> 
> We are going to need a fuck of a lot more than just hot gas emitting from Trump.



No, we don't need anything from Trump, or anyone.

All we need, is for this virus to burn itself out.  People will build resistance, and the virus will die out.

Then everyone goes back to work, and the market will be back to where it was before.

This all will happen if government does absolutely nothing.


----------



## Flopper

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, while people may be eager to get back out there when this thing starts to subside, the markets and the money aren't going to come back as quick as most think.  Me?  I generally go out 2 to 3 times per week to dine out, but I've been staying at home just to be safe.  When this blows over, that doesn't mean I'm gonna go out and make up for all the meals I missed.
> 
> Sorry, but the recovery won't be as quick as most of you think it will.


Most recession result from years of deeply rooted weak spots in the economy, that can take a long to time play out.  In fact, every recession in the US has been the result of economic events such as monetary crisis, changes in international trade, runaway inflation, changes in government spending, commodity price increases such as oil, housing crisis, etc. This will be our first pandemic recession so looking at past recessions will not give us any real guidance as to where we are going.

This recession is due to one very clear cause which has nothing to do with the economy, fear of the outcome of the Cronovirus pandemic. Once those fears are gone, the economy will recover. Before that happens we need a reductions in the number of new cases and hopefully some much needed information about the virus.  Once the end is insight the market should recovery rapidly with the economy not too far behind it.  

Probably the greatest danger for the economy is news that the virus is seasonal and still no effective antivirals or vaccine on the near horizon.  That would mean what we are seeing now would repeat itself with a change in season.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

g5000 said:


> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash


democrats holding the stimulus bill hostage for things that have nothing to do with helping those hurt by the virus but yet you seem to be blame the president 
FUCK YOU COCK SUCKER


----------



## Zander

I bought another tranche of equities today.


----------



## Winco

bigrebnc1775 said:


> democrats holding the stimulus bill hostage for things that have nothing to do with helping those hurt by the virus but yet you seem to be blame the president
> FUCK YOU COCK SUCKER




lol triggered bitch.
spin away and cast blame on others.
trump fucked up this entire crisis, and continues whenever he opens his yap or tweets.

What lie will you spin next to attempt deflection?


----------



## Andylusion

edward37 said:


> Maybe shutting down the  DOW etc etc might help???



No, in fact that breeds bad behavior.

You can't shut down the "DOW", as the DOW is nothing but a collection of stocks.

So I think what you mean is, why don't we shut down the stock market.

Well the reason we don't, is because you can't.

That's like saying, you are not allowed to buy food.

If I have something to sell, and you have something you wish to buy, and you can't stop it from happening.    I can meet you at a rest-stop, and we can make the exchange there.

From the outside, the market appears to be things carefully controlled thing, that you have to buy and sell stocks through a computer, or the stock market floor.

The reality is, stocks are just like anything else.   I could sell you stocks in person.









						Does After-Hours Trading Affect Stock Prices?
					

Trading stocks during after-hours trading sessions can have a big effect on the price that an investor will pay.




					www.investopedia.com
				




This is why sometimes you'll hear about a particular stock, or even the market in generally that will open up the next day, typical when their is a fall in prices.   Meaning that investors, knowing that the price will fall the following day, will sell off stocks before the market opens.

So you can close down the markets, and then you won't be able to actually see the DOW dropping, because the last publicly known trades will be all the information we have.  But outside of the market, stocks will still be traded, and values will still be falling, if they are falling.  Or rising if they are rising.

If the value of something is going down, turning off the TV, or shutting down the markets, doesn't make the value magically stay the same.


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> democrats holding the stimulus bill hostage for things that have nothing to do with helping those hurt by the virus but yet you seem to be blame the president
> FUCK YOU COCK SUCKER
Click to expand...

You dumbfuck, there's no miney left to hand out. This country is broke.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Winco said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> democrats holding the stimulus bill hostage for things that have nothing to do with helping those hurt by the virus but yet you seem to be blame the president
> FUCK YOU COCK SUCKER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol triggered bitch.
> spin away and cast blame on others.
> trump fucked up this entire crisis, and continues whenever he opens his yap or tweets.
> 
> What lie will you spin next to attempt deflection?
Click to expand...

So I triggered you like a bitch . are you going to explain why and how green energy has anything to do with taking care of the current Covid 19 Virus?








						Overnight Energy: House stimulus aims to stem airline pollution | Environmental measures become sticking point in Senate talks | Progressives propose $2T ‘green stimulus’
					

WINGS ATTACHED: The stimulus package to battle the economic effects of the coronavirus proposed by House Democrats includes provisions to crack down on pollution from the airline industry.The bill …




					thehill.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> democrats holding the stimulus bill hostage for things that have nothing to do with helping those hurt by the virus but yet you seem to be blame the president
> FUCK YOU COCK SUCKER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dumbfuck, there's no miney left to hand out. This country is broke.
Click to expand...

you dumbfuck must think there is why would you support a democrat if you didn't think that?


----------



## g5000

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> democrats holding the stimulus bill hostage for things that have nothing to do with helping those hurt by the virus but yet you seem to be blame the president
> FUCK YOU COCK SUCKER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dumbfuck, there's no miney left to hand out. This country is broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dumbfuck must think there is why would you support a democrat if you didn't think that?
Click to expand...

Nobody, and I mean nobody, likes to spend more than Trump.  That's a fact.

His last two budgets were world records.

Trillion dollar deficits. 

And now, from deep inside a three trillion dollar hole he created, Trump is about to dig us even deeper into debt than any President in history.

Only the dumbest fuck of all dumb fucks thinks massive overspending is strictly a Democratic thing.


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> democrats holding the stimulus bill hostage for things that have nothing to do with helping those hurt by the virus but yet you seem to be blame the president
> FUCK YOU COCK SUCKER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dumbfuck, there's no miney left to hand out. This country is broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dumbfuck must think there is why would you support a democrat if you didn't think that?
Click to expand...

Because I'm not a brain-dead moron like you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

g5000 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> democrats holding the stimulus bill hostage for things that have nothing to do with helping those hurt by the virus but yet you seem to be blame the president
> FUCK YOU COCK SUCKER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dumbfuck, there's no miney left to hand out. This country is broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dumbfuck must think there is why would you support a democrat if you didn't think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody, and I mean nobody, likes to spend more than Trump.  That's a fact.
> 
> His last two budgets were world records.
> 
> Trillion dollar deficits.
> 
> And now, from deep inside a three trillion dollar hole he created, Trump is about to dig us even deeper into debt than any President in history.
> 
> Only the dumbest fuck of all dumb fucks thinks massive overspending is strictly a Democratic thing.
Click to expand...

They all spend but why would anyone try to push an agenda-driven power grab when the intended bill is for those affected by Covid 19? what in the fuck does green energy have to do with covid 19 relief?
oh and FYI obama spent more than you want to admit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> democrats holding the stimulus bill hostage for things that have nothing to do with helping those hurt by the virus but yet you seem to be blame the president
> FUCK YOU COCK SUCKER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dumbfuck, there's no miney left to hand out. This country is broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dumbfuck must think there is why would you support a democrat if you didn't think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm not a brain-dead moron like you.
Click to expand...

no you are far worse you are stupid by choice you are willfully ignorant because you are a lazy piece of shit wanting the government to take care of your ignorant worthless piece of shit ass.


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> democrats holding the stimulus bill hostage for things that have nothing to do with helping those hurt by the virus but yet you seem to be blame the president
> FUCK YOU COCK SUCKER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dumbfuck, there's no miney left to hand out. This country is broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dumbfuck must think there is why would you support a democrat if you didn't think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm not a brain-dead moron like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you are far worse you are stupid by choice you are willfully ignorant because you are a lazy piece of shit wanting the government to take care of your ignorant worthless piece of shit ass.
Click to expand...

Aside from your struggles with punctuation, in what way am I wanting the government to take care of me? Could you be more rightarded?? I doubt it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> democrats holding the stimulus bill hostage for things that have nothing to do with helping those hurt by the virus but yet you seem to be blame the president
> FUCK YOU COCK SUCKER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dumbfuck, there's no miney left to hand out. This country is broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dumbfuck must think there is why would you support a democrat if you didn't think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm not a brain-dead moron like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you are far worse you are stupid by choice you are willfully ignorant because you are a lazy piece of shit wanting the government to take care of your ignorant worthless piece of shit ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from your struggles with punctuation, in what way am I wanting the government to take care of me? Could you be more rightarded?? I doubt it.
Click to expand...

Retard I really don't give a fuck just for one reason it's a discussion board
Why do you support the democrats since they look to take from those who have and give to those who don't have?


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> democrats holding the stimulus bill hostage for things that have nothing to do with helping those hurt by the virus but yet you seem to be blame the president
> FUCK YOU COCK SUCKER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dumbfuck, there's no miney left to hand out. This country is broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dumbfuck must think there is why would you support a democrat if you didn't think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm not a brain-dead moron like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you are far worse you are stupid by choice you are willfully ignorant because you are a lazy piece of shit wanting the government to take care of your ignorant worthless piece of shit ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from your struggles with punctuation, in what way am I wanting the government to take care of me? Could you be more rightarded?? I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard I really don't give a fuck just for one reason it's a discussion board
> Why do you support the democrats since they look to take from those who have and give to those who don't have?
Click to expand...

LOL

At least you admit you're a flaming imbecile who can't actually articulate how I want the government to take care of me after asserting such an asinine observation.

And I already explained why I support Democrats over Republicans. You proved me right when I said it's because I'm not a brain-dead moron like you -- who still doesn't understand that answer.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Andylusion said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly one month ago today, the Dow reached it's all time high of 29,551.
> 
> It has fallen 28.25% since then.
> 
> We are going to need a fuck of a lot more than just hot gas emitting from Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we don't need anything from Trump, or anyone.
> 
> All we need, is for this virus to burn itself out.  People will build resistance, and the virus will die out.
> 
> Then everyone goes back to work, and the market will be back to where it was before.
> 
> This all will happen if government does absolutely nothing.
Click to expand...


Doctors don't know if people build immunity to the virus after catching it once.  There is evidence that people can catch it twice.









						Can you get coronavirus twice?
					

There have been reports of people testing positive for the new novel coronavirus for a second time, but are there real chances of reinfection?




					thehill.com
				




*In mainland China, where the outbreak originated and where the majority of cases occurred, there have been more than 100 reported cases of patients released from hospitals, who later tested positive for the coronavirus a second time, according to the Los Angeles Times. 

In at least one instance, a 36-year-old man died earlier this month in Wuhan, China, the epicenter of the outbreak, five days after health officials declared he had recovered and discharged him from the hospital. In China’s Guangdong province, health officials said 14 percent of people who recovered in the province who were later retested were positive. 
*


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> democrats holding the stimulus bill hostage for things that have nothing to do with helping those hurt by the virus but yet you seem to be blame the president
> FUCK YOU COCK SUCKER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dumbfuck, there's no miney left to hand out. This country is broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dumbfuck must think there is why would you support a democrat if you didn't think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm not a brain-dead moron like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you are far worse you are stupid by choice you are willfully ignorant because you are a lazy piece of shit wanting the government to take care of your ignorant worthless piece of shit ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from your struggles with punctuation, in what way am I wanting the government to take care of me? Could you be more rightarded?? I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard I really don't give a fuck just for one reason it's a discussion board
> Why do you support the democrats since they look to take from those who have and give to those who don't have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> At least you admit you're a flaming imbecile who can't actually articulate how I want the government to take care of me after asserting such an asinine observation.
> 
> And I already explained why I support Democrats over Republicans. You proved me right when I said it's because I'm not a brain-dead moron like you -- who still doesn't understand that answer.
Click to expand...

retard, your dodge was noted since I try to not follow retards I don't know what in the fuck you're talking about. Retard I know the history and agenda of the democrat party as well as you should know it. They like to keep people dependent on the government why in the fuck would someone who believes themselves to be smart support enslavers like that?
FUCKING STUPID SON OF A BITCH


----------



## wamose

A dog that shits fast, don't shit long. Don't put too much creedence in any snapshot statistic.


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> democrats holding the stimulus bill hostage for things that have nothing to do with helping those hurt by the virus but yet you seem to be blame the president
> FUCK YOU COCK SUCKER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dumbfuck, there's no miney left to hand out. This country is broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dumbfuck must think there is why would you support a democrat if you didn't think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm not a brain-dead moron like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you are far worse you are stupid by choice you are willfully ignorant because you are a lazy piece of shit wanting the government to take care of your ignorant worthless piece of shit ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from your struggles with punctuation, in what way am I wanting the government to take care of me? Could you be more rightarded?? I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard I really don't give a fuck just for one reason it's a discussion board
> Why do you support the democrats since they look to take from those who have and give to those who don't have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> At least you admit you're a flaming imbecile who can't actually articulate how I want the government to take care of me after asserting such an asinine observation.
> 
> And I already explained why I support Democrats over Republicans. You proved me right when I said it's because I'm not a brain-dead moron like you -- who still doesn't understand that answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> retard, your dodge was noted since I try to not follow retards I don't know what in the fuck you're talking about. Retard I know the history and agenda of the democrat party as well as you should know it. They like to keep people dependent on the government why in the fuck would someone who believes themselves to be smart support enslavers like that?
> FUCKING STUPID SON OF A BITCH
Click to expand...

LOLOL

You don't know what I'm talking about because you're incapable of understanding my posts, even though they're right in front of your face. You should be happy instead of being such a miserable lunatic. Today was a great day for the stock market.


----------



## miketx

g5000 said:


> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash


Gets you aroused don't it?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> democrats holding the stimulus bill hostage for things that have nothing to do with helping those hurt by the virus but yet you seem to be blame the president
> FUCK YOU COCK SUCKER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dumbfuck, there's no miney left to hand out. This country is broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dumbfuck must think there is why would you support a democrat if you didn't think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm not a brain-dead moron like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you are far worse you are stupid by choice you are willfully ignorant because you are a lazy piece of shit wanting the government to take care of your ignorant worthless piece of shit ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from your struggles with punctuation, in what way am I wanting the government to take care of me? Could you be more rightarded?? I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard I really don't give a fuck just for one reason it's a discussion board
> Why do you support the democrats since they look to take from those who have and give to those who don't have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> At least you admit you're a flaming imbecile who can't actually articulate how I want the government to take care of me after asserting such an asinine observation.
> 
> And I already explained why I support Democrats over Republicans. You proved me right when I said it's because I'm not a brain-dead moron like you -- who still doesn't understand that answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> retard, your dodge was noted since I try to not follow retards I don't know what in the fuck you're talking about. Retard I know the history and agenda of the democrat party as well as you should know it. They like to keep people dependent on the government why in the fuck would someone who believes themselves to be smart support enslavers like that?
> FUCKING STUPID SON OF A BITCH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You don't know what I'm talking about because you're incapable of understanding my posts, even though they're right in front of your face. You should be happy instead of being such a miserable lunatic. Today was a great day for the stock market.
Click to expand...

Moron, what part of I don't follow retards and wouldn't know what your position is for and against the republicans don't you comprehend?


----------



## Faun

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> democrats holding the stimulus bill hostage for things that have nothing to do with helping those hurt by the virus but yet you seem to be blame the president
> FUCK YOU COCK SUCKER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dumbfuck, there's no miney left to hand out. This country is broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dumbfuck must think there is why would you support a democrat if you didn't think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm not a brain-dead moron like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you are far worse you are stupid by choice you are willfully ignorant because you are a lazy piece of shit wanting the government to take care of your ignorant worthless piece of shit ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from your struggles with punctuation, in what way am I wanting the government to take care of me? Could you be more rightarded?? I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard I really don't give a fuck just for one reason it's a discussion board
> Why do you support the democrats since they look to take from those who have and give to those who don't have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> At least you admit you're a flaming imbecile who can't actually articulate how I want the government to take care of me after asserting such an asinine observation.
> 
> And I already explained why I support Democrats over Republicans. You proved me right when I said it's because I'm not a brain-dead moron like you -- who still doesn't understand that answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> retard, your dodge was noted since I try to not follow retards I don't know what in the fuck you're talking about. Retard I know the history and agenda of the democrat party as well as you should know it. They like to keep people dependent on the government why in the fuck would someone who believes themselves to be smart support enslavers like that?
> FUCKING STUPID SON OF A BITCH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You don't know what I'm talking about because you're incapable of understanding my posts, even though they're right in front of your face. You should be happy instead of being such a miserable lunatic. Today was a great day for the stock market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron, what part of I don't follow retards and wouldn't know what your position is for and against the republicans don't you comprehend?
Click to expand...

Again, all you're doing now is admitting you're an imbecile who posts from ignorance about things he knows nothing about. You literally claimed I want the government to take care of me; and when pressed, were forced to admit you made that bullshit up. In reality, today was a good day for me as my 401K went up.


----------



## Flopper

Andylusion said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe shutting down the  DOW etc etc might help???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, in fact that breeds bad behavior.
> 
> You can't shut down the "DOW", as the DOW is nothing but a collection of stocks.
> 
> So I think what you mean is, why don't we shut down the stock market.
> 
> Well the reason we don't, is because you can't.
> 
> That's like saying, you are not allowed to buy food.
> 
> If I have something to sell, and you have something you wish to buy, and you can't stop it from happening.    I can meet you at a rest-stop, and we can make the exchange there.
> 
> From the outside, the market appears to be things carefully controlled thing, that you have to buy and sell stocks through a computer, or the stock market floor.
> 
> The reality is, stocks are just like anything else.   I could sell you stocks in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does After-Hours Trading Affect Stock Prices?
> 
> 
> Trading stocks during after-hours trading sessions can have a big effect on the price that an investor will pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.investopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why sometimes you'll hear about a particular stock, or even the market in generally that will open up the next day, typical when their is a fall in prices.   Meaning that investors, knowing that the price will fall the following day, will sell off stocks before the market opens.
> 
> So you can close down the markets, and then you won't be able to actually see the DOW dropping, because the last publicly known trades will be all the information we have.  But outside of the market, stocks will still be traded, and values will still be falling, if they are falling.  Or rising if they are rising.
> 
> If the value of something is going down, turning off the TV, or shutting down the markets, doesn't make the value magically stay the same.
Click to expand...

If you shutdown the US stock market, people would just trade their shares abroad.


----------



## luchitociencia

The way I see it:

The Corona virus was detected in US land: The Dow went down immediately.

President Trump proposes trillion dollars incentive for economy. The Dow went up immediately.

The money was not out to declare loses and neither in to declare earnings, but the Dow's reaction seems to be in accord of the political situation of the moment instead of trade according to offer and demand.

If no incentive economic package passes the Senate, the Dow will go down regardless of the several offer and demand to maintain it in good status.

Or those trade people are a bunch of manipulators or they just need a good psychiatrist.


----------



## Andylusion

Flopper said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe shutting down the  DOW etc etc might help???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, in fact that breeds bad behavior.
> 
> You can't shut down the "DOW", as the DOW is nothing but a collection of stocks.
> 
> So I think what you mean is, why don't we shut down the stock market.
> 
> Well the reason we don't, is because you can't.
> 
> That's like saying, you are not allowed to buy food.
> 
> If I have something to sell, and you have something you wish to buy, and you can't stop it from happening.    I can meet you at a rest-stop, and we can make the exchange there.
> 
> From the outside, the market appears to be things carefully controlled thing, that you have to buy and sell stocks through a computer, or the stock market floor.
> 
> The reality is, stocks are just like anything else.   I could sell you stocks in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does After-Hours Trading Affect Stock Prices?
> 
> 
> Trading stocks during after-hours trading sessions can have a big effect on the price that an investor will pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.investopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why sometimes you'll hear about a particular stock, or even the market in generally that will open up the next day, typical when their is a fall in prices.   Meaning that investors, knowing that the price will fall the following day, will sell off stocks before the market opens.
> 
> So you can close down the markets, and then you won't be able to actually see the DOW dropping, because the last publicly known trades will be all the information we have.  But outside of the market, stocks will still be traded, and values will still be falling, if they are falling.  Or rising if they are rising.
> 
> If the value of something is going down, turning off the TV, or shutting down the markets, doesn't make the value magically stay the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you shutdown the US stock market, people would just trade their shares abroad.
Click to expand...


Right.  Stocks are just like anything else.   It's like selling a car.   I can trade you my car, or sell my car to you, with or without using a professional listing service.

Yes, listing services are great, and faster.  But I could list my car on Craigslist, or even put a public post on Facebook, or Twitter, or Instagram.

If the car I have to sell, is unwanted, or has reduced demand, shutting down the official listing service for car sales might hide the drop in price... but can't stop it, anymore than you can stop me from selling my car.

It's a bit like gun control honestly, because I can meet someone at a rest stop, and hand them $100, and they hand me a gun.  I know this because I have relatives who have done exactly that.

You can't prevent the sale of property.  Heck, we can't even stop the sale of illegal material like Heroin. So why would you think you can stop stock sales, that are fundamentally legal?

It's ridiculous


----------



## Andylusion

luchitociencia said:


> The way I see it:
> 
> The Corona virus was detected in US land: The Dow went down immediately.
> 
> President Trump proposes trillion dollars incentive for economy. The Dow went up immediately.
> 
> The money was not out to declare loses and neither in to declare earnings, but the Dow's reaction seems to be in accord of the political situation of the moment instead of trade according to offer and demand.
> 
> If no incentive economic package passes the Senate, the Dow will go down regardless of the several offer and demand to maintain it in good status.
> 
> Or those trade people are a bunch of manipulators or they just need a good psychiatrist.



No, I would disagree with that.

You are confusing short term reactionism, with long term systemic changes.

The market is neither a bunch of manipulators, nor in need of psychiatrists.

The market is made up of people, and all people have two different sides to their mental faculties.     All people have a short term reactionism, and all people have a long term logical thinking.

All people do this.    This is why if you have a family where they had a sudden death, financial counselors will often say, stop... grieve for a bit, and then carefully consider what choices to make about estates and such, after you have had some time to recover.

The difference with the stock market, is that there is no way to separate out logical calculated actions, from short term reactions.

You don't know when the market takes a dive, if the reason the market is diving is because people are seeing systemic problems, or if there is simply a gut reaction to some event.

People were tossing around this lock down state, and how everyone was going to sit at home, without making an income.  Well that results in profit loss, and profit loss results in declining values for shares.  Naturally people are going to sell off.

Equally when these companies start posting their profits, and investors can see that the measures did, or did not, have the negative impact they suspected, then you'll see further adjustments in share prices, generally proportional to the loss.

Equally when Trump says the government is doing thus and so to help, then people assume it will help, and prices rise.  This is normal.

My gut... says that when these quarterly results come out, that the damage will not be nearly as bad as people think, and the market will bounce back.

If not, then the market will stay depressed until we stop with the all the lock down and controls, and then the market will bounce back.


----------



## beautress

Faun said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> democrats holding the stimulus bill hostage for things that have nothing to do with helping those hurt by the virus but yet you seem to be blame the president
> FUCK YOU COCK SUCKER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dumbfuck, there's no miney left to hand out. This country is broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dumbfuck must think there is why would you support a democrat if you didn't think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm not a brain-dead moron like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you are far worse you are stupid by choice you are willfully ignorant because you are a lazy piece of shit wanting the government to take care of your ignorant worthless piece of shit ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from your struggles with punctuation, in what way am I wanting the government to take care of me? Could you be more rightarded?? I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard I really don't give a fuck just for one reason it's a discussion board
> Why do you support the democrats since they look to take from those who have and give to those who don't have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> At least you admit you're a flaming imbecile who can't actually articulate how I want the government to take care of me after asserting such an asinine observation.
> 
> And I already explained why I support Democrats over Republicans. You proved me right when I said it's because I'm not a brain-dead moron like you -- who still doesn't understand that answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> retard, your dodge was noted since I try to not follow retards I don't know what in the fuck you're talking about. Retard I know the history and agenda of the democrat party as well as you should know it. They like to keep people dependent on the government why in the fuck would someone who believes themselves to be smart support enslavers like that?
> FUCKING STUPID SON OF A BITCH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You don't know what I'm talking about because you're incapable of understanding my posts, even though they're right in front of your face. You should be happy instead of being such a miserable lunatic. Today was a great day for the stock market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron, what part of I don't follow retards and wouldn't know what your position is for and against the republicans don't you comprehend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, all you're doing now is admitting you're an imbecile who posts from ignorance about things he knows nothing about. You literally claimed I want the government to take care of me; and when pressed, were forced to admit you made that bullshit up. In reality, today was a good day for me as my 401K went up.
Click to expand...

Deep State insider, are we? LMAO!


----------



## beautress

cv-19

forte is will
you cannot see them
attaching frill
their multiples grim
until they kill

their defeat
seems as elusive
as your retreat
from their collusive
undoes repeat

o man their gall
is isolation
as we stall
their congregation
to the wall

shall we win
matching such will
As they spin
poison and swill
into our kin?

o man, the light
prayer and hymn
will make right
their chances dim
being our blight

3/25/20


----------



## bigrebnc1775

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2352 point drop.  9.99 percent. Those are very big numbers.  Nobody's ever seen that before.  Some people are saying Trump is an idiot. Fake news!  Fake news![/trumpmode]
> 
> Dow plunges 10% amid coronavirus fears for its worst day since the 1987 market crash
> 
> 
> 
> democrats holding the stimulus bill hostage for things that have nothing to do with helping those hurt by the virus but yet you seem to be blame the president
> FUCK YOU COCK SUCKER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dumbfuck, there's no miney left to hand out. This country is broke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dumbfuck must think there is why would you support a democrat if you didn't think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm not a brain-dead moron like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no you are far worse you are stupid by choice you are willfully ignorant because you are a lazy piece of shit wanting the government to take care of your ignorant worthless piece of shit ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aside from your struggles with punctuation, in what way am I wanting the government to take care of me? Could you be more rightarded?? I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Retard I really don't give a fuck just for one reason it's a discussion board
> Why do you support the democrats since they look to take from those who have and give to those who don't have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> At least you admit you're a flaming imbecile who can't actually articulate how I want the government to take care of me after asserting such an asinine observation.
> 
> And I already explained why I support Democrats over Republicans. You proved me right when I said it's because I'm not a brain-dead moron like you -- who still doesn't understand that answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> retard, your dodge was noted since I try to not follow retards I don't know what in the fuck you're talking about. Retard I know the history and agenda of the democrat party as well as you should know it. They like to keep people dependent on the government why in the fuck would someone who believes themselves to be smart support enslavers like that?
> FUCKING STUPID SON OF A BITCH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> You don't know what I'm talking about because you're incapable of understanding my posts, even though they're right in front of your face. You should be happy instead of being such a miserable lunatic. Today was a great day for the stock market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron, what part of I don't follow retards and wouldn't know what your position is for and against the republicans don't you comprehend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, all you're doing now is admitting you're an imbecile who posts from ignorance about things he knows nothing about. You literally claimed I want the government to take care of me; and when pressed, were forced to admit you made that bullshit up. In reality, today was a good day for me as my 401K went up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deep State insider, are we? LMAO!
Click to expand...

Children always believe they should have people paying attention to them.


----------

